# Amore e odio



## danyla (30 Aprile 2011)

Ciao a tutti, ho letto delle testimonianze su questo forum e vedo ke ci sono tante persone a soffrire x 1 tradimento subito, pensavo meno a dire il vero; ovviamente sono stata tradita e non posso pararne con nessuno xkè ho paura di essere derisa e soprattutto di fare pena a qualcuno. sto con una persona da ettembre scorso e dopo una ventina di giorni lui è partito x lavoro all'estero x 2 mesi e mezzo; ci siamo visti tutti i fine settimana, mi diceva di essere innamoratissimo di me, di volere un figlio, ecc. poi una sera gli ho mostrato un lato di me ke nemmeno io amo, cioè...la gelosia! Mi sono comportata in modo esagerato, questo lo ammetto. Successivamente dopo un paio di settimane è tornato a casa definitivamente e all'inizio lo sentivo un po' strano, ma poi mi ha kiesto di trasferirmi a casa sua visto ke vivevamo a 600 km di distanza.
Da li è iniziata una bellissima storia di vita insieme, fino al fatidico giorno in cui scopro una sua mail ke aveva inviato un mese prima ad una tipa in cui gli diceva ke non avrebbe mai dimenticato quello ke c'era stato tra di loro, ke gli mancava il suo bel sorriso e poi in definitiva la congedava dicendole ke stava con me. Da quel momento è stata un'escalation di odio, rabbia, pianti, sofferenza, un tunnel senza fine! L'ho preso a schiaffi facendogli una faccia gonfia come un pallone e lu se li è tenuti tutti kiedendomi di perdonarlo! La motivazione ke mi ha dato è ke stavamo insieme da tropo poco tempo quando ha scopato quella li, ke è successo una notte sola perchè si è pentito subito, ha capito subito che aveva fatto una cavolata, ke stando lontani in quel periodo iniziale della nostra storia aveva avuto tanti dubbi, perchè credeva che io fossi uguale alla sua ex fidanzata che era gelosissima senza motivo. Mi ha detto ke le ha scritto quelle cose carine alla tipa perchè non voleva che potesse vendicarsi di qualcosa, aveva paura che io lo scoprissi. Quel giorno sono stata malissim, anche fisicamente, volevo andar via di casa, lui mi ha implorata di restare...e sono rimasta..perchè lo amavo tantissimo e non volevo buttare all'aria tutto ciò i cui avevo creduto veramente fino a quel momento.Sono 3 mesi che cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo tantissimo, ma gli attimi belli sono offuscati all'improvviso da momenti di rabbia e odio nei suoi confronti, liti improvvise causate da cattivi pensieri ke divorano la mia mente.....penso a come abbia potuto scopare un'altra e non dirmi che aveva dubbi iniziali su di noi, penso a come hanno fatto l'amore quella notte, a come è stato con lei....a come abbia fatto una volta tornato a casa a fingere (male) con me! Lo amo terribilmente, ma a volte lo odio con tutta me stessa! Lo vedo come cattivo, perchè secondo me avrebbe trombato quella li anche se io non fossi stata gelosa, la avrebbe trombata comunque solo per soddisfare il suo ego maschile di infilare il suo pene tra le gambe di una che gliela sbatteva sotto il muso! Alla fine mi ha detto che è stato meglio che io l'abbia scoperto perchè si è tolto un peso dallo stomaco che lo faceva stare molto male! Da allora con me è stato eccezionale, me riempie d'amore, di attenzioni, lo vedo che mi ama da morire! Quando sono tornata a casa dei miei genitori per le vacanze ha fatto di tutto per accompagnarmi li e stare con me.....aveva paura che io non tornassi più da lui! E ci ho pensato a lungo di non tornare più! Ora sono in attesa che arrivi Settembre....lui dovrà partire di nuovo x 2 mesi e mezzo! Questa volta non potremo vederci....ed io ho il TERRORE che possa tradirmi di nuovo! Lui mi giura che non accadrà mai più perchè ora è diverso tra noi, ora la nostra storia è avviata, che vivo con lui, che vuole un figlio a tutti i costi, e quindi non potra farmi mai più del male! Io non lo so! So che mi ama, che lo amo, che sono stata coraggiosa a passare sul tradimento(cosa che non avrei mai fatto in passato); ma rimane il fatto che ho il terrore! Credo ke mi renderò di tempo fino a Settembre, fino a qdo tornerà...e se vedrò ke sarà pulito e sincero allora inizierò a fidarmi di nuovo al 100%...ora non ci riesco ancora, ho ancora troppa paura!
ahhh dimenticavo.......io ne ho 29 di anni, lui 40!!!!!! Credo di essere stata più matura di lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho letto delle testimonianze su questo forum e vedo ke ci sono tante persone a soffrire x 1 tradimento subito, pensavo meno a dire il vero; ovviamente sono stata tradita e non posso pararne con nessuno xkè ho paura di essere derisa e soprattutto di fare pena a qualcuno. sto con una persona da ettembre scorso e dopo una ventina di giorni lui è partito x lavoro all'estero x 2 mesi e mezzo; ci siamo visti tutti i fine settimana, mi diceva di essere innamoratissimo di me, di volere un figlio, ecc. poi una sera gli ho mostrato un lato di me ke nemmeno io amo, cioè...la gelosia! Mi sono comportata in modo esagerato, questo lo ammetto. Successivamente dopo un paio di settimane è tornato a casa definitivamente e all'inizio lo sentivo un po' strano, ma poi mi ha kiesto di trasferirmi a casa sua visto ke vivevamo a 600 km di distanza.
> Da li è iniziata una bellissima storia di vita insieme, fino al fatidico giorno in cui scopro una sua mail ke aveva inviato un mese prima ad una tipa in cui gli diceva ke non avrebbe mai dimenticato quello ke c'era stato tra di loro, ke gli mancava il suo bel sorriso e poi in definitiva la congedava dicendole ke stava con me. Da quel momento è stata un'escalation di odio, rabbia, pianti, sofferenza, un tunnel senza fine! L'ho preso a schiaffi facendogli una faccia gonfia come un pallone e lu se li è tenuti tutti kiedendomi di perdonarlo! La motivazione ke mi ha dato è ke stavamo insieme da tropo poco tempo quando ha scopato quella li, ke è successo una notte sola perchè si è pentito subito, ha capito subito che aveva fatto una cavolata, ke stando lontani in quel periodo iniziale della nostra storia aveva avuto tanti dubbi, perchè credeva che io fossi uguale alla sua ex fidanzata che era gelosissima senza motivo. Mi ha detto ke le ha scritto quelle cose carine alla tipa perchè non voleva che potesse vendicarsi di qualcosa, aveva paura che io lo scoprissi. Quel giorno sono stata malissim, anche fisicamente, volevo andar via di casa, lui mi ha implorata di restare...e sono rimasta..perchè lo amavo tantissimo e non volevo buttare all'aria tutto ciò i cui avevo creduto veramente fino a quel momento.Sono 3 mesi che cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo tantissimo, ma gli attimi belli sono offuscati all'improvviso da momenti di rabbia e odio nei suoi confronti, liti improvvise causate da cattivi pensieri ke divorano la mia mente.....penso a come abbia potuto scopare un'altra e non dirmi che aveva dubbi iniziali su di noi, penso a come hanno fatto l'amore quella notte, a come è stato con lei....a come abbia fatto una volta tornato a casa a fingere (male) con me! Lo amo terribilmente, ma a volte lo odio con tutta me stessa! Lo vedo come cattivo, perchè secondo me avrebbe trombato quella li anche se io non fossi stata gelosa, la avrebbe trombata comunque solo per soddisfare il suo ego maschile di infilare il suo pene tra le gambe di una che gliela sbatteva sotto il muso! Alla fine mi ha detto che è stato meglio che io l'abbia scoperto perchè si è tolto un peso dallo stomaco che lo faceva stare molto male! Da allora con me è stato eccezionale, me riempie d'amore, di attenzioni, lo vedo che mi ama da morire! Quando sono tornata a casa dei miei genitori per le vacanze ha fatto di tutto per accompagnarmi li e stare con me.....aveva paura che io non tornassi più da lui! E ci ho pensato a lungo di non tornare più! Ora sono in attesa che arrivi Settembre....lui dovrà partire di nuovo x 2 mesi e mezzo! Questa volta non potremo vederci....ed io ho il TERRORE che possa tradirmi di nuovo! Lui mi giura che non accadrà mai più perchè ora è diverso tra noi, ora la nostra storia è avviata, che vivo con lui, che vuole un figlio a tutti i costi, e quindi non potra farmi mai più del male! Io non lo so! So che mi ama, che lo amo, che sono stata coraggiosa a passare sul tradimento(cosa che non avrei mai fatto in passato); ma rimane il fatto che ho il terrore! Credo ke mi renderò di tempo fino a Settembre, fino a qdo tornerà...e se vedrò ke sarà pulito e sincero allora inizierò a fidarmi di nuovo al 100%...ora non ci riesco ancora, ho ancora troppa paura!
> ahhh dimenticavo.......io ne ho 29 di anni, lui 40!!!!!! *Credo di essere stata più matura di lui*


 
Benvenuta.
Scusami ma non condivido affatto.

Hai visto dove ti ha portato la gelosia?
A perdere la tua serenità.

E' la tua prima storia importante?


----------



## aristocat (30 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Scusami ma non condivido affatto.
> 
> Hai visto dove ti ha portato la gelosia?
> ...


Ma tutto sommato la serenità la perdeva forse ugualmente con uno come lui. L'uomo con gli attributi, infastidito dalle scenate di gelosia della sua fidanzata, reagisce davvero come lui? Per me no


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 

 Secondo me, la gelosia eccessiva è un segno di fragilità … e uccide un rapporto. 



  Lui ha sbagliato, l’ha riconosciuto, ti sta sostenendo … non può fare di più. Sta a te ora a ritrovare un equilibrio … per te e, se vuoi dare una possibilità vera, al vostro rapporto. 

  sienne


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho letto delle testimonianze su questo forum e vedo ke ci sono tante persone a soffrire x 1 tradimento subito, pensavo meno a dire il vero; ovviamente sono stata tradita e non posso pararne con nessuno xkè ho paura di essere derisa e soprattutto di fare pena a qualcuno. sto con una persona da ettembre scorso e dopo una ventina di giorni lui è partito x lavoro all'estero x 2 mesi e mezzo; ci siamo visti tutti i fine settimana, mi diceva di essere innamoratissimo di me, di volere un figlio, ecc. poi una sera gli ho mostrato un lato di me ke nemmeno io amo, cioè...la gelosia! Mi sono comportata in modo esagerato, questo lo ammetto. Successivamente dopo un paio di settimane è tornato a casa definitivamente e all'inizio lo sentivo un po' strano, ma poi mi ha kiesto di trasferirmi a casa sua visto ke vivevamo a 600 km di distanza.
> Da li è iniziata una bellissima storia di vita insieme, fino al fatidico giorno in cui scopro una sua mail ke aveva inviato un mese prima ad una tipa in cui gli diceva ke non avrebbe mai dimenticato quello ke c'era stato tra di loro, ke gli mancava il suo bel sorriso e poi in definitiva la congedava dicendole ke stava con me. Da quel momento è stata un'escalation di odio, rabbia, pianti, sofferenza, un tunnel senza fine! L'ho preso a schiaffi facendogli una faccia gonfia come un pallone e lu se li è tenuti tutti kiedendomi di perdonarlo! La motivazione ke mi ha dato è ke stavamo insieme da tropo poco tempo quando ha scopato quella li, ke è successo una notte sola perchè si è pentito subito, ha capito subito che aveva fatto una cavolata, ke stando lontani in quel periodo iniziale della nostra storia aveva avuto tanti dubbi, perchè credeva che io fossi uguale alla sua ex fidanzata che era gelosissima senza motivo. Mi ha detto ke le ha scritto quelle cose carine alla tipa perchè non voleva che potesse vendicarsi di qualcosa, aveva paura che io lo scoprissi. Quel giorno sono stata malissim, anche fisicamente, volevo andar via di casa, lui mi ha implorata di restare...e sono rimasta..perchè lo amavo tantissimo e non volevo buttare all'aria tutto ciò i cui avevo creduto veramente fino a quel momento.Sono 3 mesi che cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo tantissimo, ma gli attimi belli sono offuscati all'improvviso da momenti di rabbia e odio nei suoi confronti, liti improvvise causate da cattivi pensieri ke divorano la mia mente.....penso a come abbia potuto scopare un'altra e non dirmi che aveva dubbi iniziali su di noi, penso a come hanno fatto l'amore quella notte, a come è stato con lei....a come abbia fatto una volta tornato a casa a fingere (male) con me! Lo amo terribilmente, ma a volte lo odio con tutta me stessa! Lo vedo come cattivo, perchè secondo me avrebbe trombato quella li anche se io non fossi stata gelosa, la avrebbe trombata comunque solo per soddisfare il suo ego maschile di infilare il suo pene tra le gambe di una che gliela sbatteva sotto il muso! Alla fine mi ha detto che è stato meglio che io l'abbia scoperto perchè si è tolto un peso dallo stomaco che lo faceva stare molto male! Da allora con me è stato eccezionale, me riempie d'amore, di attenzioni, lo vedo che mi ama da morire! Quando sono tornata a casa dei miei genitori per le vacanze ha fatto di tutto per accompagnarmi li e stare con me.....aveva paura che io non tornassi più da lui! E ci ho pensato a lungo di non tornare più! Ora sono in attesa che arrivi Settembre....lui dovrà partire di nuovo x 2 mesi e mezzo! Questa volta non potremo vederci....ed io ho il TERRORE che possa tradirmi di nuovo! Lui mi giura che non accadrà mai più perchè ora è diverso tra noi, ora la nostra storia è avviata, che vivo con lui, che vuole un figlio a tutti i costi, e quindi non potra farmi mai più del male! Io non lo so! So che mi ama, che lo amo, che sono stata coraggiosa a passare sul tradimento(cosa che non avrei mai fatto in passato); ma rimane il fatto che ho il terrore! Credo ke mi renderò di tempo fino a Settembre, fino a qdo tornerà...e se vedrò ke sarà pulito e sincero allora inizierò a fidarmi di nuovo al 100%...ora non ci riesco ancora, ho ancora troppa paura!
> ahhh dimenticavo.......io ne ho 29 di anni, lui 40!!!!!! Credo di essere stata più matura di lui


E tu vuoi passare tutto questo inferno per una storia di 8 mesi, per un tipo che ha ben 11 anni più di te che si è comportato come un perfetto bastardo?


----------



## aristocat (30 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tu vuoi passare tutto questo inferno per una storia di 8 mesi, per un tipo che ha ben 11 anni più di te che si è comportato come un perfetto bastardo?


In effetti se dopo pochi mesi si comporta già così, dopo 25 anni cosa bisogna aspettarsi? Eliade in ogni caso sul discorso "maggiore età" non ti stupire perchè in giro c'è di tutto :nuke:


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> In effetti se dopo pochi mesi si comporta già così, dopo 25 anni cosa bisogna aspettarsi? Eliade in ogni caso sul discorso "maggiore età" non ti stupire perchè in giro c'è di tutto :nuke:


Nono..per carità, posso immaginare che c'è di peggio.
Mi chiedo però se sia davvero l'amore a tenerla li o desiderio di altro.
Secondo me hanno comunque bruciato un po' i tempi...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho letto delle testimonianze su questo forum e vedo ke ci sono tante persone a soffrire x 1 tradimento subito, pensavo meno a dire il vero; ovviamente sono stata tradita e non posso pararne con nessuno xkè ho paura di essere derisa e soprattutto di fare pena a qualcuno. sto con una persona da ettembre scorso e dopo una ventina di giorni lui è partito x lavoro all'estero x 2 mesi e mezzo; ci siamo visti tutti i fine settimana, mi diceva di essere innamoratissimo di me, di volere un figlio, ecc. poi una sera gli ho mostrato un lato di me ke nemmeno io amo, cioè...la gelosia! Mi sono comportata in modo esagerato, questo lo ammetto. Successivamente dopo un paio di settimane è tornato a casa definitivamente e all'inizio lo sentivo un po' strano, ma poi mi ha kiesto di trasferirmi a casa sua visto ke vivevamo a 600 km di distanza.
> Da li è iniziata una bellissima storia di vita insieme, fino al fatidico giorno in cui scopro una sua mail ke aveva inviato un mese prima ad una tipa in cui gli diceva ke non avrebbe mai dimenticato quello ke c'era stato tra di loro, ke gli mancava il suo bel sorriso e poi in definitiva la congedava dicendole ke stava con me. Da quel momento è stata un'escalation di odio, rabbia, pianti, sofferenza, un tunnel senza fine! L'ho preso a schiaffi facendogli una faccia gonfia come un pallone e lu se li è tenuti tutti kiedendomi di perdonarlo! La motivazione ke mi ha dato è ke stavamo insieme da tropo poco tempo quando ha scopato quella li, ke è successo una notte sola perchè si è pentito subito, ha capito subito che aveva fatto una cavolata, ke stando lontani in quel periodo iniziale della nostra storia aveva avuto tanti dubbi, perchè credeva che io fossi uguale alla sua ex fidanzata che era gelosissima senza motivo. Mi ha detto ke le ha scritto quelle cose carine alla tipa perchè non voleva che potesse vendicarsi di qualcosa, aveva paura che io lo scoprissi. Quel giorno sono stata malissim, anche fisicamente, volevo andar via di casa, lui mi ha implorata di restare...e sono rimasta..perchè lo amavo tantissimo e non volevo buttare all'aria tutto ciò i cui avevo creduto veramente fino a quel momento.Sono 3 mesi che cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo tantissimo, ma gli attimi belli sono offuscati all'improvviso da momenti di rabbia e odio nei suoi confronti, liti improvvise causate da cattivi pensieri ke divorano la mia mente.....penso a come abbia potuto scopare un'altra e non dirmi che aveva dubbi iniziali su di noi, penso a come hanno fatto l'amore quella notte, a come è stato con lei....a come abbia fatto una volta tornato a casa a fingere (male) con me! Lo amo terribilmente, ma a volte lo odio con tutta me stessa! Lo vedo come cattivo, perchè secondo me avrebbe trombato quella li anche se io non fossi stata gelosa, la avrebbe trombata comunque solo per soddisfare il suo ego maschile di infilare il suo pene tra le gambe di una che gliela sbatteva sotto il muso! Alla fine mi ha detto che è stato meglio che io l'abbia scoperto perchè si è tolto un peso dallo stomaco che lo faceva stare molto male! Da allora con me è stato eccezionale, me riempie d'amore, di attenzioni, lo vedo che mi ama da morire! Quando sono tornata a casa dei miei genitori per le vacanze ha fatto di tutto per accompagnarmi li e stare con me.....aveva paura che io non tornassi più da lui! E ci ho pensato a lungo di non tornare più! Ora sono in attesa che arrivi Settembre....lui dovrà partire di nuovo x 2 mesi e mezzo! Questa volta non potremo vederci....ed io ho il TERRORE che possa tradirmi di nuovo! Lui mi giura che non accadrà mai più perchè ora è diverso tra noi, ora la nostra storia è avviata, che vivo con lui, che vuole un figlio a tutti i costi, e quindi non potra farmi mai più del male! Io non lo so! So che mi ama, che lo amo, che sono stata coraggiosa a passare sul tradimento(cosa che non avrei mai fatto in passato); ma rimane il fatto che ho il terrore! Credo ke mi renderò di tempo fino a Settembre, fino a qdo tornerà...e se vedrò ke sarà pulito e sincero allora inizierò a fidarmi di nuovo al 100%...ora non ci riesco ancora, ho ancora troppa paura!
> ahhh dimenticavo.......io ne ho 29 di anni, lui 40!!!!!! Credo di essere stata più matura di lui


Ciao e tranquilla...
Nessuno di noi ti deriderà...
Tranne un utente, ma si riconosce subito, perchè mette emoticon in maniera compulsiva, fa parte delle dinamiche di un forum, e non bisogna prendersela più di tanto, in quanto ogni posto ha i suoi casi umani no?
Detto ciò, io trovo che non possa esistere amore senza gelosia.
Ma mi piacerebbe tanto che tu ci parlassi della tua.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Maggio 2011)

Ascolta il tuo cuore e seguilo. Se lo ami, dovrai fidarti per restare in pace. Nessuno potrà mai darti alcuna garanzia, nemmeno il più fedele uomo sulla terra, e nemmeno tu stessa.


----------



## danyla (1 Maggio 2011)

ciao ragazzi! No, non è la mia prima storia importante, è la seconda...la prima è naufragata perchè ero ancora immatura, e francamente non eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altra e purtroppo l'ho capito dopo un anno e mezzo, ma è stata un'esperienza x capire davvero cosa volevo.
Purtroppo la xsona con cui sto adesso fa un lavoro dove è sempre al centro dell'attenzione, è un musicista, ma x assurdo all'inizio mi fidavo tanto di lui pur conoscendolo poco! Mi sono affidata alle sue parole e a come era con me, amorevole, dolce, affettuoso! Sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto che quando mi ha tradita era tropo presto, è vero, abbiamo bruciato le tappe, ma solo perchè vivevamo lontani e c'era tanta voglia di stare assieme e conoscersi, non si poteva fare diversamente! Io non mi sono mai fidata così tanto in passato, ho avuto parecchie delusioni da persone bugiarde e proprio perchè volevo recuperare fiducia nell'altro sesso, ho deciso di essere aperta e di fidarmi di lui! Credevo di fare la cosa giusta, soprattutto per me! é vero, ho un carattere geloso e possessivo nel giusto, ma il problema x me è soprattutto il tradimento di me come persona prima che come "fidanzata, compagna, amante"! Non gli costava niente dirmi "senti, ho mille dubbi su di te, su di noi, frequentiamoci senza impegno x conoscerci meglio e poi quando torno a casa vediamo cosa fare....." io non l'ho mai obbligato a fare nulla, non gli ho mai chiesto nessun impegno serio, proprio perchè volevo vedere quanto fosse davero interessato a me! Sono stata da lui mentre era al'estero ed abbiamo pasato dei  momenti meravigliosi! Avevo notato che c'erano delle persone, tra cui quella li, che gli ro nzavano attorno, ma mi sono voluta fidare di lui! Credevo di fare bene, perchè sennò non avrei potuto resistere se avessi avuto dei dubbi! Io ammiro chi non è geloso del proprio partner, davvero, vorre essere come voi, e ci provo e ci ho provato anche in passato, ma non ci riesco! Ho fatto e faccio sempre un gran lavoro su di me x vedere dove sbagli, dove esagero...non sono un'ottusa dal cervello offuscato da seghe mentali! Nel mostrare la mia gelosia all'inizio ho sbagliato, lo so! L'ho spaventato e lui ha ragione su questo, ma non credo che le cose si risolvano andando a letto 1 notte con un'altra e tenere me sul filo dall'altra parte! Posso  anche capire che x una persona che viene da 3 anni da single sia difficile staccarsi del tutto dalle sue abitudini, ma anche io ero single da tempo prima di incontrare lui, anche io potevo trombarmi chi mi pareva quando pareva a me dato che le occasioni non mi sono mai mancate...eppure non l'ho fatto! ora è vero, lui sta facendo di tutto x recuperare, di più credo che non possa fare....eppure sono qui....a scrivervi, a confrontarmi con voi che forse avete avuto problemi simili al mio! Volevo confrontarmi con voi! fate bene a criticarmi, so di non essere perfetta, ma cerco di migliorarmi! Io non avevo mai controllato nè il suo cell nè le sue mail prima che tornasse a casa, ho iniziato a farlo quando l'ho visto portarsi il cellulare sempre dietro, anche nel cesso....da li mi sono venuti i dubbi...e cercando cercando, ho trovato....pensavo fosse più semplice superare, ma non è così! Ancora cerco tra le sue mail e sul suo cellulare...non so nemmeno io cosa! Lui mi dice che gli sembra che io voglia trovare qualsiasi cosa per distruggere la nostra storia, che lui è costruttivo e positivo per il nostro rapporto, mentre io gli sembro distruttiva, sembra che faccio di tutto per far finire il nostro rapporto! sono molto confusa! Tra l'altro mi si presenta un occasione di lavoro che mi porterà 4 mesi fuori e non so cosa fare! 4 mesi son tanti! Lui starà fuori solo 2 mesi e mezzo....ho paura che la lontananza di 4 mesi mi faccia allontanare da lui e che lui vada a cercare figa altrove! Non so cosa fare, e devo decidere prestissimo, altrimenti mi salta pure questo lavoro e rimango a piedi! Ragazzi, cosa mi consigliate! Grazie a tutti sia per i commenti positivi che negativi!


----------



## xfactor (1 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho letto delle testimonianze su questo forum e vedo ke ci sono tante persone a soffrire x 1 tradimento subito, pensavo meno a dire il vero; ovviamente sono stata tradita e non posso pararne con nessuno xkè ho paura di essere derisa e soprattutto di fare pena a qualcuno. sto con una persona da ettembre scorso e dopo una ventina di giorni lui è partito x lavoro all'estero x 2 mesi e mezzo; ci siamo visti tutti i fine settimana, mi diceva di essere innamoratissimo di me, di volere un figlio, ecc. poi una sera gli ho mostrato un lato di me ke nemmeno io amo, cioè...la gelosia! Mi sono comportata in modo esagerato, questo lo ammetto. Successivamente dopo un paio di settimane è tornato a casa definitivamente e all'inizio lo sentivo un po' strano, ma poi mi ha kiesto di trasferirmi a casa sua visto ke vivevamo a 600 km di distanza.
> Da li è iniziata una bellissima storia di vita insieme, fino al fatidico giorno in cui scopro una sua mail ke aveva inviato un mese prima ad una tipa in cui gli diceva ke non avrebbe mai dimenticato quello ke c'era stato tra di loro, ke gli mancava il suo bel sorriso e poi in definitiva la congedava dicendole ke stava con me. Da quel momento è stata un'escalation di odio, rabbia, pianti, sofferenza, un tunnel senza fine! L'ho preso a schiaffi facendogli una faccia gonfia come un pallone e lu se li è tenuti tutti kiedendomi di perdonarlo! La motivazione ke mi ha dato è ke stavamo insieme da tropo poco tempo quando ha scopato quella li, ke è successo una notte sola perchè si è pentito subito, ha capito subito che aveva fatto una cavolata, ke stando lontani in quel periodo iniziale della nostra storia aveva avuto tanti dubbi, perchè credeva che io fossi uguale alla sua ex fidanzata che era gelosissima senza motivo. Mi ha detto ke le ha scritto quelle cose carine alla tipa perchè non voleva che potesse vendicarsi di qualcosa, aveva paura che io lo scoprissi. Quel giorno sono stata malissim, anche fisicamente, volevo andar via di casa, lui mi ha implorata di restare...e sono rimasta..perchè lo amavo tantissimo e non volevo buttare all'aria tutto ciò i cui avevo creduto veramente fino a quel momento.Sono 3 mesi che cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo tantissimo, ma gli attimi belli sono offuscati all'improvviso da momenti di rabbia e odio nei suoi confronti, liti improvvise causate da cattivi pensieri ke divorano la mia mente.....penso a come abbia potuto scopare un'altra e non dirmi che aveva dubbi iniziali su di noi, penso a come hanno fatto l'amore quella notte, a come è stato con lei....a come abbia fatto una volta tornato a casa a fingere (male) con me! Lo amo terribilmente, ma a volte lo odio con tutta me stessa! Lo vedo come cattivo, perchè secondo me avrebbe trombato quella li anche se io non fossi stata gelosa, la avrebbe trombata comunque solo per soddisfare il suo ego maschile di infilare il suo pene tra le gambe di una che gliela sbatteva sotto il muso! Alla fine mi ha detto che è stato meglio che io l'abbia scoperto perchè si è tolto un peso dallo stomaco che lo faceva stare molto male! Da allora con me è stato eccezionale, me riempie d'amore, di attenzioni, lo vedo che mi ama da morire! Quando sono tornata a casa dei miei genitori per le vacanze ha fatto di tutto per accompagnarmi li e stare con me.....aveva paura che io non tornassi più da lui! E ci ho pensato a lungo di non tornare più! Ora sono in attesa che arrivi Settembre....lui dovrà partire di nuovo x 2 mesi e mezzo! Questa volta non potremo vederci....ed io ho il TERRORE che possa tradirmi di nuovo! Lui mi giura che non accadrà mai più perchè ora è diverso tra noi, ora la nostra storia è avviata, che vivo con lui, che vuole un figlio a tutti i costi, e quindi non potra farmi mai più del male! Io non lo so! So che mi ama, che lo amo, che sono stata coraggiosa a passare sul tradimento(cosa che non avrei mai fatto in passato); ma rimane il fatto che ho il terrore! Credo ke mi renderò di tempo fino a Settembre, fino a qdo tornerà...e se vedrò ke sarà pulito e sincero allora inizierò a fidarmi di nuovo al 100%...ora non ci riesco ancora, ho ancora troppa paura!
> ahhh dimenticavo.......io ne ho 29 di anni, lui 40!!!!!! Credo di essere stata più matura di lui


la mia domanda è ....... ha fatto una trombata o ha fatto all'ammoreeeee???? C'è una differenza non da poco! Comunque io userei un investigatore privato!


----------



## Buscopann (1 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi! No, non è la mia prima storia importante, è la seconda...la prima è naufragata perchè ero ancora immatura, e francamente non eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altra e purtroppo l'ho capito dopo un anno e mezzo, ma è stata un'esperienza x capire davvero cosa volevo.
> Purtroppo la xsona con cui sto adesso fa un lavoro dove è sempre al centro dell'attenzione, è un musicista, ma x assurdo all'inizio mi fidavo tanto di lui pur conoscendolo poco! Mi sono affidata alle sue parole e a come era con me, amorevole, dolce, affettuoso! Sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto che quando mi ha tradita era tropo presto, è vero, abbiamo bruciato le tappe, ma solo perchè vivevamo lontani e c'era tanta voglia di stare assieme e conoscersi, non si poteva fare diversamente! Io non mi sono mai fidata così tanto in passato, ho avuto parecchie delusioni da persone bugiarde e proprio perchè volevo recuperare fiducia nell'altro sesso, ho deciso di essere aperta e di fidarmi di lui! Credevo di fare la cosa giusta, soprattutto per me! é vero, ho un carattere geloso e possessivo nel giusto, ma il problema x me è soprattutto il tradimento di me come persona prima che come "fidanzata, compagna, amante"! Non gli costava niente dirmi "senti, ho mille dubbi su di te, su di noi, frequentiamoci senza impegno x conoscerci meglio e poi quando torno a casa vediamo cosa fare....." io non l'ho mai obbligato a fare nulla, non gli ho mai chiesto nessun impegno serio, proprio perchè volevo vedere quanto fosse davero interessato a me! Sono stata da lui mentre era al'estero ed abbiamo pasato dei  momenti meravigliosi! Avevo notato che c'erano delle persone, tra cui quella li, che gli ro nzavano attorno, ma mi sono voluta fidare di lui! Credevo di fare bene, perchè sennò non avrei potuto resistere se avessi avuto dei dubbi! Io ammiro chi non è geloso del proprio partner, davvero, vorre essere come voi, e ci provo e ci ho provato anche in passato, ma non ci riesco! Ho fatto e faccio sempre un gran lavoro su di me x vedere dove sbagli, dove esagero...non sono un'ottusa dal cervello offuscato da seghe mentali! Nel mostrare la mia gelosia all'inizio ho sbagliato, lo so! L'ho spaventato e lui ha ragione su questo, ma non credo che le cose si risolvano andando a letto 1 notte con un'altra e tenere me sul filo dall'altra parte! Posso  anche capire che x una persona che viene da 3 anni da single sia difficile staccarsi del tutto dalle sue abitudini, ma anche io ero single da tempo prima di incontrare lui, anche io potevo trombarmi chi mi pareva quando pareva a me dato che le occasioni non mi sono mai mancate...eppure non l'ho fatto! ora è vero, lui sta facendo di tutto x recuperare, di più credo che non possa fare....eppure sono qui....a scrivervi, a confrontarmi con voi che forse avete avuto problemi simili al mio! Volevo confrontarmi con voi! fate bene a criticarmi, so di non essere perfetta, ma cerco di migliorarmi! Io non avevo mai controllato nè il suo cell nè le sue mail prima che tornasse a casa, ho iniziato a farlo quando l'ho visto portarsi il cellulare sempre dietro, anche nel cesso....da li mi sono venuti i dubbi...e cercando cercando, ho trovato....pensavo fosse più semplice superare, ma non è così! Ancora cerco tra le sue mail e sul suo cellulare...non so nemmeno io cosa! Lui mi dice che gli sembra che io voglia trovare qualsiasi cosa per distruggere la nostra storia, che lui è costruttivo e positivo per il nostro rapporto, mentre io gli sembro distruttiva, sembra che faccio di tutto per far finire il nostro rapporto! sono molto confusa! Tra l'altro mi si presenta un occasione di lavoro che mi porterà 4 mesi fuori e non so cosa fare! 4 mesi son tanti! Lui starà fuori solo 2 mesi e mezzo....ho paura che la lontananza di 4 mesi mi faccia allontanare da lui e che lui vada a cercare figa altrove! Non so cosa fare, e devo decidere prestissimo, altrimenti mi salta pure questo lavoro e rimango a piedi! Ragazzi, cosa mi consigliate! Grazie a tutti sia per i commenti positivi che negativi!


Leggendo i tuoi post mi è salita la tachicardia..mi mancava il fiato..ho sfiorato l'attacco di panico.
Prendi fiato innanzitutto. In secondo luogo credo che il problema nasca soprattutto da te perché sei troppo insicura e probabilmente anche un poco possessiva, tutto ciò non è sano per te, per lui e per la vostra relazione, ma soprattutto se non cambi rifarai gli stessi errori qualunque relazione tu vivrai da qui in avanti.
Sono d'accordo con la Matraini. Non credo che tu sia così matura. Lavora soprattutto su te stessa, perché una relazione non può essere serena se noi non lo siamo.
Scusa la franchezza. Però è quello che penso

Buscopann


----------



## Hirohito (1 Maggio 2011)

Se è un artista, da quanto ho capito, è capace di grande amore e sa far sentire importante una persona. Ma chi ti fa volare sa far volare, e piace..... un tradimento può succedere.
Ma se è episodico, se è solo sesso, può essere davvero meno importante di quanto tu possa sentire. Leggi la mia storia.
E poi ha 40 anni, ora lo rendi padre.... credo ci siano le basi x farcela.
Coraggio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Se è un artista, da quanto ho capito, è capace di grande amore e sa far sentire importante una persona. Ma chi ti fa volare sa far volare, e piace..... un tradimento può succedere.
> Ma se è episodico, se è solo sesso, può essere davvero meno importante di quanto tu possa sentire. Leggi la mia storia.
> E poi ha 40 anni, ora lo rendi padre.... credo ci siano le basi x farcela.
> Coraggio.


Sai una cosa Hiro?
Ti sei inserito molto bene nel forum...e leggo sempre molto volentieri quel che scrivi e di tante cose mi hai aperto gli occhi.
Tu niente un avatar?:up::up:


----------



## Hirohito (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa Hiro?
> Ti sei inserito molto bene nel forum...e leggo sempre molto volentieri quel che scrivi e di tante cose mi hai aperto gli occhi.
> Tu niente un avatar?:up::up:


Grazie delle tue parole, ho scelto un avatar.
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## elena (1 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Grazie delle tue parole, ho scelto un avatar.
> :up::up::up::up:


Ma quello è Marcello? Figo!


----------



## Hirohito (1 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ma quello è Marcello? Figo!


Si è lui in "La città delle donne".
Non è un caso, ovviamente, per come io mi vedo e mi percepisco.

PS : mi riferisco alla sostanza non all'aspetto. Lì son lontano anni luce....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi! No, non è la mia prima storia importante, è la seconda...la prima è naufragata perchè ero ancora immatura, e francamente non eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altra e purtroppo l'ho capito dopo un anno e mezzo, ma è stata un'esperienza x capire davvero cosa volevo.
> Purtroppo la xsona con cui sto adesso fa un lavoro dove è sempre al centro dell'attenzione, è un musicista, ma x assurdo all'inizio mi fidavo tanto di lui pur conoscendolo poco! Mi sono affidata alle sue parole e a come era con me, amorevole, dolce, affettuoso! Sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto che quando mi ha tradita era tropo presto, è vero, abbiamo bruciato le tappe, ma solo perchè vivevamo lontani e c'era tanta voglia di stare assieme e conoscersi, non si poteva fare diversamente! Io non mi sono mai fidata così tanto in passato, ho avuto parecchie delusioni da persone bugiarde e proprio perchè volevo recuperare fiducia nell'altro sesso, ho deciso di essere aperta e di fidarmi di lui! Credevo di fare la cosa giusta, soprattutto per me! é vero, ho un carattere geloso e possessivo nel giusto, ma il problema x me è soprattutto il tradimento di me come persona prima che come "fidanzata, compagna, amante"! Non gli costava niente dirmi "senti, ho mille dubbi su di te, su di noi, frequentiamoci senza impegno x conoscerci meglio e poi quando torno a casa vediamo cosa fare....." io non l'ho mai obbligato a fare nulla, non gli ho mai chiesto nessun impegno serio, proprio perchè volevo vedere quanto fosse davero interessato a me! Sono stata da lui mentre era al'estero ed abbiamo pasato dei  momenti meravigliosi! Avevo notato che c'erano delle persone, tra cui quella li, che gli ro nzavano attorno, ma mi sono voluta fidare di lui! Credevo di fare bene, perchè sennò non avrei potuto resistere se avessi avuto dei dubbi! Io ammiro chi non è geloso del proprio partner, davvero, vorre essere come voi, e ci provo e ci ho provato anche in passato, ma non ci riesco! Ho fatto e faccio sempre un gran lavoro su di me x vedere dove sbagli, dove esagero...non sono un'ottusa dal cervello offuscato da seghe mentali! Nel mostrare la mia gelosia all'inizio ho sbagliato, lo so! L'ho spaventato e lui ha ragione su questo, ma non credo che le cose si risolvano andando a letto 1 notte con un'altra e tenere me sul filo dall'altra parte! Posso  anche capire che x una persona che viene da 3 anni da single sia difficile staccarsi del tutto dalle sue abitudini, ma anche io ero single da tempo prima di incontrare lui, anche io potevo trombarmi chi mi pareva quando pareva a me dato che le occasioni non mi sono mai mancate...eppure non l'ho fatto! ora è vero, lui sta facendo di tutto x recuperare, di più credo che non possa fare....eppure sono qui....a scrivervi, a confrontarmi con voi che forse avete avuto problemi simili al mio! Volevo confrontarmi con voi! fate bene a criticarmi, so di non essere perfetta, ma cerco di migliorarmi! Io non avevo mai controllato nè il suo cell nè le sue mail prima che tornasse a casa, ho iniziato a farlo quando l'ho visto portarsi il cellulare sempre dietro, anche nel cesso....da li mi sono venuti i dubbi...e cercando cercando, ho trovato....pensavo fosse più semplice superare, ma non è così! Ancora cerco tra le sue mail e sul suo cellulare...non so nemmeno io cosa! Lui mi dice che gli sembra che io voglia trovare qualsiasi cosa per distruggere la nostra storia, che lui è costruttivo e positivo per il nostro rapporto, mentre io gli sembro distruttiva, sembra che faccio di tutto per far finire il nostro rapporto! sono molto confusa! *Tra l'altro mi si presenta un occasione di lavoro che mi porterà 4 mesi fuori e non so cosa fare*! 4 mesi son tanti! Lui starà fuori solo 2 mesi e mezzo....ho paura che la lontananza di 4 mesi mi faccia allontanare da lui e che lui vada a cercare figa altrove! Non so cosa fare, e devo decidere prestissimo, altrimenti mi salta pure questo lavoro e rimango a piedi! Ragazzi, cosa mi consigliate! Grazie a tutti sia per i commenti positivi che negativi!



Tu non sai cosa fare? *NON SAI COSA FARE?*


Sciocchina (scusa se mi permetto),
accetta l'offerta di lavoro e smetti di controllare mail e cellulare degli altri.

La libertà è una cosa sacra!

Non è certo attaccandoti a lui che lo terrai.
Pensa che se lui leggesse solo un quarto di questo tuo post, ti scaricherebbe all'istante.
Quindi:

se il tuo obiettivo è tenertelo, cambia aria per un pò (e ne hai l'occasione, che vuoi di più?)

se il tuo obiettivo è diventare una donna equilibrata....beh, è un altro discorso, ti consiglio di aprire una nuovo 3d


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Grazie delle tue parole, ho scelto un avatar.
> :up::up::up::up:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH..fighissimo!:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu non sai cosa fare? *NON SAI COSA FARE?*
> 
> 
> Sciocchina (scusa se mi permetto),
> ...


ma poi ....
una ragazza che rinuncia a un'opportunità di lavoro?
perchè ritiene che l'amorazzo del momento potrebbe non reggere?
e se non regge, non sarà perchè solo di amorazzo si trattava? :sonar:


----------



## Kid (2 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho letto delle testimonianze su questo forum e vedo ke ci sono tante persone a soffrire x 1 tradimento subito, pensavo meno a dire il vero; ovviamente sono stata tradita e non posso pararne con nessuno xkè ho paura di essere derisa e soprattutto di fare pena a qualcuno. sto con una persona da ettembre scorso e dopo una ventina di giorni lui è partito x lavoro all'estero x 2 mesi e mezzo; ci siamo visti tutti i fine settimana, mi diceva di essere innamoratissimo di me, di volere un figlio, ecc. poi una sera gli ho mostrato un lato di me ke nemmeno io amo, cioè...la gelosia! Mi sono comportata in modo esagerato, questo lo ammetto. Successivamente dopo un paio di settimane è tornato a casa definitivamente e all'inizio lo sentivo un po' strano, ma poi mi ha kiesto di trasferirmi a casa sua visto ke vivevamo a 600 km di distanza.
> Da li è iniziata una bellissima storia di vita insieme, fino al fatidico giorno in cui scopro una sua mail ke aveva inviato un mese prima ad una tipa in cui gli diceva ke non avrebbe mai dimenticato quello ke c'era stato tra di loro, ke gli mancava il suo bel sorriso e poi in definitiva la congedava dicendole ke stava con me. Da quel momento è stata un'escalation di odio, rabbia, pianti, sofferenza, un tunnel senza fine! L'ho preso a schiaffi facendogli una faccia gonfia come un pallone e lu se li è tenuti tutti kiedendomi di perdonarlo! La motivazione ke mi ha dato è ke stavamo insieme da tropo poco tempo quando ha scopato quella li, ke è successo una notte sola perchè si è pentito subito, ha capito subito che aveva fatto una cavolata, ke stando lontani in quel periodo iniziale della nostra storia aveva avuto tanti dubbi, perchè credeva che io fossi uguale alla sua ex fidanzata che era gelosissima senza motivo. Mi ha detto ke le ha scritto quelle cose carine alla tipa perchè non voleva che potesse vendicarsi di qualcosa, aveva paura che io lo scoprissi. Quel giorno sono stata malissim, anche fisicamente, volevo andar via di casa, lui mi ha implorata di restare...e sono rimasta..perchè lo amavo tantissimo e non volevo buttare all'aria tutto ciò i cui avevo creduto veramente fino a quel momento.Sono 3 mesi che cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo tantissimo, ma gli attimi belli sono offuscati all'improvviso da momenti di rabbia e odio nei suoi confronti, liti improvvise causate da cattivi pensieri ke divorano la mia mente.....penso a come abbia potuto scopare un'altra e non dirmi che aveva dubbi iniziali su di noi, penso a come hanno fatto l'amore quella notte, a come è stato con lei....a come abbia fatto una volta tornato a casa a fingere (male) con me! Lo amo terribilmente, ma a volte lo odio con tutta me stessa! Lo vedo come cattivo, perchè secondo me avrebbe trombato quella li anche se io non fossi stata gelosa, la avrebbe trombata comunque solo per soddisfare il suo ego maschile di infilare il suo pene tra le gambe di una che gliela sbatteva sotto il muso! Alla fine mi ha detto che è stato meglio che io l'abbia scoperto perchè si è tolto un peso dallo stomaco che lo faceva stare molto male! Da allora con me è stato eccezionale, me riempie d'amore, di attenzioni, lo vedo che mi ama da morire! Quando sono tornata a casa dei miei genitori per le vacanze ha fatto di tutto per accompagnarmi li e stare con me.....aveva paura che io non tornassi più da lui! E ci ho pensato a lungo di non tornare più! Ora sono in attesa che arrivi Settembre....lui dovrà partire di nuovo x 2 mesi e mezzo! Questa volta non potremo vederci....ed io ho il TERRORE che possa tradirmi di nuovo! Lui mi giura che non accadrà mai più perchè ora è diverso tra noi, ora la nostra storia è avviata, che vivo con lui, che vuole un figlio a tutti i costi, e quindi non potra farmi mai più del male! Io non lo so! So che mi ama, che lo amo, che sono stata coraggiosa a passare sul tradimento(cosa che non avrei mai fatto in passato); ma rimane il fatto che ho il terrore! Credo ke mi renderò di tempo fino a Settembre, fino a qdo tornerà...e se vedrò ke sarà pulito e sincero allora inizierò a fidarmi di nuovo al 100%...ora non ci riesco ancora, ho ancora troppa paura!
> ahhh dimenticavo.......io ne ho 29 di anni, lui 40!!!!!! Credo di essere stata più matura di lui



Vedo che il morbo delle K si sta espandendo a macchia d'olio. Però nei tg nazionali non si fa il solito allarmismo alla "mucca pazza".


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho letto delle testimonianze su questo forum e vedo ke ci sono tante persone a soffrire x 1 tradimento subito, pensavo meno a dire il vero; ovviamente sono stata tradita e non posso pararne con nessuno xkè ho paura di essere derisa e soprattutto di fare pena a qualcuno. sto con una persona da ettembre scorso e dopo una ventina di giorni lui è partito x lavoro all'estero x 2 mesi e mezzo; ci siamo visti tutti i fine settimana, mi diceva di essere innamoratissimo di me, di volere un figlio, ecc. poi una sera gli ho mostrato un lato di me ke nemmeno io amo, cioè...la gelosia! Mi sono comportata in modo esagerato, questo lo ammetto. Successivamente dopo un paio di settimane è tornato a casa definitivamente e all'inizio lo sentivo un po' strano, ma poi mi ha kiesto di trasferirmi a casa sua visto ke vivevamo a 600 km di distanza.
> Da li è iniziata una bellissima storia di vita insieme, fino al fatidico giorno in cui scopro una sua mail ke aveva inviato un mese prima ad una tipa in cui gli diceva ke non avrebbe mai dimenticato quello ke c'era stato tra di loro, ke gli mancava il suo bel sorriso e poi in definitiva la congedava dicendole ke stava con me. Da quel momento è stata un'escalation di odio, rabbia, pianti, sofferenza, un tunnel senza fine! L'ho preso a schiaffi facendogli una faccia gonfia come un pallone e lu se li è tenuti tutti kiedendomi di perdonarlo! La motivazione ke mi ha dato è ke stavamo insieme da tropo poco tempo quando ha scopato quella li, ke è successo una notte sola perchè si è pentito subito, ha capito subito che aveva fatto una cavolata, ke stando lontani in quel periodo iniziale della nostra storia aveva avuto tanti dubbi, perchè credeva che io fossi uguale alla sua ex fidanzata che era gelosissima senza motivo. Mi ha detto ke le ha scritto quelle cose carine alla tipa perchè non voleva che potesse vendicarsi di qualcosa, aveva paura che io lo scoprissi. Quel giorno sono stata malissim, anche fisicamente, volevo andar via di casa, lui mi ha implorata di restare...e sono rimasta..perchè lo amavo tantissimo e non volevo buttare all'aria tutto ciò i cui avevo creduto veramente fino a quel momento.Sono 3 mesi che cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo tantissimo, ma gli attimi belli sono offuscati all'improvviso da momenti di rabbia e odio nei suoi confronti, liti improvvise causate da cattivi pensieri ke divorano la mia mente.....penso a come abbia potuto scopare un'altra e non dirmi che aveva dubbi iniziali su di noi, penso a come hanno fatto l'amore quella notte, a come è stato con lei....a come abbia fatto una volta tornato a casa a fingere (male) con me! Lo amo terribilmente, ma a volte lo odio con tutta me stessa! Lo vedo come cattivo, perchè secondo me avrebbe trombato quella li anche se io non fossi stata gelosa, la avrebbe trombata comunque solo per soddisfare il suo ego maschile di infilare il suo pene tra le gambe di una che gliela sbatteva sotto il muso! Alla fine mi ha detto che è stato meglio che io l'abbia scoperto perchè si è tolto un peso dallo stomaco che lo faceva stare molto male! Da allora con me è stato eccezionale, me riempie d'amore, di attenzioni, lo vedo che mi ama da morire! Quando sono tornata a casa dei miei genitori per le vacanze ha fatto di tutto per accompagnarmi li e stare con me.....aveva paura che io non tornassi più da lui! E ci ho pensato a lungo di non tornare più! Ora sono in attesa che arrivi Settembre....lui dovrà partire di nuovo x 2 mesi e mezzo! Questa volta non potremo vederci....ed io ho il TERRORE che possa tradirmi di nuovo! Lui mi giura che non accadrà mai più perchè ora è diverso tra noi, ora la nostra storia è avviata, che vivo con lui, che vuole un figlio a tutti i costi, e quindi non potra farmi mai più del male! Io non lo so! So che mi ama, che lo amo, che sono stata coraggiosa a passare sul tradimento(cosa che non avrei mai fatto in passato); ma rimane il fatto che ho il terrore! Credo ke mi renderò di tempo fino a Settembre, fino a qdo tornerà...e se vedrò ke sarà pulito e sincero allora inizierò a fidarmi di nuovo al 100%...ora non ci riesco ancora, ho ancora troppa paura!
> ahhh dimenticavo.......io ne ho 29 di anni, lui 40!!!!!! Credo di essere stata più matura di lui



Ciao Danyla!
Non è che io sia tenuto pensare, dalle tue parole, che tu possa sembrare a qualcuno una persona scomoda da copulare in tranquillità, ma se lo dovessi pensare, quel qualcuno sarei io.

Perchè una come te sarebbe un'inadeguata madre per un figlio di cotanto padre.
E i figli sono importanti, più delle madri e molto più dei padri, ma i figli sono deboli sempre, per questo le madri e i padri, qualche volta, devono essere forti.
Ma tu sei gelosa di un girovago, e girovaga a tua volta.
Ci sono le condizioni per generare l'inconoscibile e l'insoluto, e gli unici nemici dell'inconoscibile e dell'insoluto sono la corretta stupidità o incorruttibile fiducia.
Ma la tua fiducia è guasta e la tua stupidità inidonea.

Tutto il peggio che un uomo possa non scegliere di amare.

E, se non ami solo il riflesso dell'amore che tu credi lui provi per te, diventa una persona migliore.
E, se ami solo quello, forzati a non tormentarlo oltremodo.
E, se non ami, continua così.

Ciao!


----------



## Sabina (2 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho letto delle testimonianze su questo forum e vedo ke ci sono tante persone a soffrire x 1 tradimento subito, pensavo meno a dire il vero; ovviamente sono stata tradita e non posso pararne con nessuno xkè ho paura di essere derisa e soprattutto di fare pena a qualcuno. sto con una persona da ettembre scorso e dopo una ventina di giorni lui è partito x lavoro all'estero x 2 mesi e mezzo; ci siamo visti tutti i fine settimana, mi diceva di essere innamoratissimo di me, di volere un figlio, ecc. poi una sera gli ho mostrato un lato di me ke nemmeno io amo, cioè...la gelosia! Mi sono comportata in modo esagerato, questo lo ammetto. Successivamente dopo un paio di settimane è tornato a casa definitivamente e all'inizio lo sentivo un po' strano, ma poi mi ha kiesto di trasferirmi a casa sua visto ke vivevamo a 600 km di distanza.
> Da li è iniziata una bellissima storia di vita insieme, fino al fatidico giorno in cui scopro una sua mail ke aveva inviato un mese prima ad una tipa in cui gli diceva ke non avrebbe mai dimenticato quello ke c'era stato tra di loro, ke gli mancava il suo bel sorriso e poi in definitiva la congedava dicendole ke stava con me. Da quel momento è stata un'escalation di odio, rabbia, pianti, sofferenza, un tunnel senza fine! L'ho preso a schiaffi facendogli una faccia gonfia come un pallone e lu se li è tenuti tutti kiedendomi di perdonarlo! La motivazione ke mi ha dato è ke stavamo insieme da tropo poco tempo quando ha scopato quella li, ke è successo una notte sola perchè si è pentito subito, ha capito subito che aveva fatto una cavolata, ke stando lontani in quel periodo iniziale della nostra storia aveva avuto tanti dubbi, perchè credeva che io fossi uguale alla sua ex fidanzata che era gelosissima senza motivo. Mi ha detto ke le ha scritto quelle cose carine alla tipa perchè non voleva che potesse vendicarsi di qualcosa, aveva paura che io lo scoprissi. Quel giorno sono stata malissim, anche fisicamente, volevo andar via di casa, lui mi ha implorata di restare...e sono rimasta..perchè lo amavo tantissimo e non volevo buttare all'aria tutto ciò i cui avevo creduto veramente fino a quel momento.Sono 3 mesi che cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo tantissimo, ma gli attimi belli sono offuscati all'improvviso da momenti di rabbia e odio nei suoi confronti, liti improvvise causate da cattivi pensieri ke divorano la mia mente.....penso a come abbia potuto scopare un'altra e non dirmi che aveva dubbi iniziali su di noi, penso a come hanno fatto l'amore quella notte, a come è stato con lei....a come abbia fatto una volta tornato a casa a fingere (male) con me! Lo amo terribilmente, ma a volte lo odio con tutta me stessa! Lo vedo come cattivo, perchè secondo me avrebbe trombato quella li anche se io non fossi stata gelosa, la avrebbe trombata comunque solo per soddisfare il suo ego maschile di infilare il suo pene tra le gambe di una che gliela sbatteva sotto il muso! Alla fine mi ha detto che è stato meglio che io l'abbia scoperto perchè si è tolto un peso dallo stomaco che lo faceva stare molto male! Da allora con me è stato eccezionale, me riempie d'amore, di attenzioni, lo vedo che mi ama da morire! Quando sono tornata a casa dei miei genitori per le vacanze ha fatto di tutto per accompagnarmi li e stare con me.....aveva paura che io non tornassi più da lui! E ci ho pensato a lungo di non tornare più! Ora sono in attesa che arrivi Settembre....lui dovrà partire di nuovo x 2 mesi e mezzo! Questa volta non potremo vederci....ed io ho il TERRORE che possa tradirmi di nuovo! Lui mi giura che non accadrà mai più perchè ora è diverso tra noi, ora la nostra storia è avviata, che vivo con lui, che vuole un figlio a tutti i costi, e quindi non potra farmi mai più del male! Io non lo so! So che mi ama, che lo amo, che sono stata coraggiosa a passare sul tradimento(cosa che non avrei mai fatto in passato); ma rimane il fatto che ho il terrore! Credo ke mi renderò di tempo fino a Settembre, fino a qdo tornerà...e se vedrò ke sarà pulito e sincero allora inizierò a fidarmi di nuovo al 100%...ora non ci riesco ancora, ho ancora troppa paura!
> ahhh dimenticavo.......io ne ho 29 di anni, lui 40!!!!!! Credo di essere stata più matura di lui


Ciao e benvenuta! 
Leggo solo oggi questo 3D e non ho ancora letto quello che ti hanno scritto gli altri. Io non credo che tu sia stata più matura di lui. Secondo me tu hai sbagliato nelle tue reazioni che tutto dimostrano tranne maturità. Il fatto che lui dopo questo non si sia allontanato da te dimostra che ci tiene molto.
Credi di trovare con queste manifestazioni la sicurezza in te stessa o dell'amore di lui? Se continui così non farai altro che allontanarlo col tempo. La paura che provi e' insicurezza in te stessa. 
Quello che ha fatto poi non mi sembra così grave, eravate insieme da poco, non siete sposati.... Oltretutto hai trovato un messaggio in cui diceva a lei che non voleva più vederla perché amava te! 
L'amore perfetto non esiste, scendi dalle nuvole per vivere l'amore di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Sabina (2 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma tutto sommato la serenità la perdeva forse ugualmente con uno come lui. L'uomo con gli attributi, infastidito dalle scenate di gelosia della sua fidanzata, reagisce davvero come lui? Per me no


E' vero, non reagisce così. Se mi capitasse uno che reagisce così verso di me scapperei via.


----------



## Sabina (2 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi! No, non è la mia prima storia importante, è la seconda...la prima è naufragata perchè ero ancora immatura, e francamente non eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altra e purtroppo l'ho capito dopo un anno e mezzo, ma è stata un'esperienza x capire davvero cosa volevo.
> Purtroppo la xsona con cui sto adesso fa un lavoro dove è sempre al centro dell'attenzione, è un musicista, ma x assurdo all'inizio mi fidavo tanto di lui pur conoscendolo poco! Mi sono affidata alle sue parole e a come era con me, amorevole, dolce, affettuoso! Sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto che quando mi ha tradita era tropo presto, è vero, abbiamo bruciato le tappe, ma solo perchè vivevamo lontani e c'era tanta voglia di stare assieme e conoscersi, non si poteva fare diversamente! Io non mi sono mai fidata così tanto in passato, ho avuto parecchie delusioni da persone bugiarde e proprio perchè volevo recuperare fiducia nell'altro sesso, ho deciso di essere aperta e di fidarmi di lui! Credevo di fare la cosa giusta, soprattutto per me! é vero, ho un carattere geloso e possessivo nel giusto, ma il problema x me è soprattutto il tradimento di me come persona prima che come "fidanzata, compagna, amante"! Non gli costava niente dirmi "senti, ho mille dubbi su di te, su di noi, frequentiamoci senza impegno x conoscerci meglio e poi quando torno a casa vediamo cosa fare....." io non l'ho mai obbligato a fare nulla, non gli ho mai chiesto nessun impegno serio, proprio perchè volevo vedere quanto fosse davero interessato a me! Sono stata da lui mentre era al'estero ed abbiamo pasato dei  momenti meravigliosi! Avevo notato che c'erano delle persone, tra cui quella li, che gli ro nzavano attorno, ma mi sono voluta fidare di lui! Credevo di fare bene, perchè sennò non avrei potuto resistere se avessi avuto dei dubbi! Io ammiro chi non è geloso del proprio partner, davvero, vorre essere come voi, e ci provo e ci ho provato anche in passato, ma non ci riesco! Ho fatto e faccio sempre un gran lavoro su di me x vedere dove sbagli, dove esagero...non sono un'ottusa dal cervello offuscato da seghe mentali! Nel mostrare la mia gelosia all'inizio ho sbagliato, lo so! L'ho spaventato e lui ha ragione su questo, ma non credo che le cose si risolvano andando a letto 1 notte con un'altra e tenere me sul filo dall'altra parte! Posso  anche capire che x una persona che viene da 3 anni da single sia difficile staccarsi del tutto dalle sue abitudini, ma anche io ero single da tempo prima di incontrare lui, anche io potevo trombarmi chi mi pareva quando pareva a me dato che le occasioni non mi sono mai mancate...eppure non l'ho fatto! ora è vero, lui sta facendo di tutto x recuperare, di più credo che non possa fare....eppure sono qui....a scrivervi, a confrontarmi con voi che forse avete avuto problemi simili al mio! Volevo confrontarmi con voi! fate bene a criticarmi, so di non essere perfetta, ma cerco di migliorarmi! Io non avevo mai controllato nè il suo cell nè le sue mail prima che tornasse a casa, ho iniziato a farlo quando l'ho visto portarsi il cellulare sempre dietro, anche nel cesso....da li mi sono venuti i dubbi...e cercando cercando, ho trovato....pensavo fosse più semplice superare, ma non è così! Ancora cerco tra le sue mail e sul suo cellulare...non so nemmeno io cosa! Lui mi dice che gli sembra che io voglia trovare qualsiasi cosa per distruggere la nostra storia, che lui è costruttivo e positivo per il nostro rapporto, mentre io gli sembro distruttiva, sembra che faccio di tutto per far finire il nostro rapporto! sono molto confusa! Tra l'altro mi si presenta un occasione di lavoro che mi porterà 4 mesi fuori e non so cosa fare! 4 mesi son tanti! Lui starà fuori solo 2 mesi e mezzo....ho paura che la lontananza di 4 mesi mi faccia allontanare da lui e che lui vada a cercare figa altrove! Non so cosa fare, e devo decidere prestissimo, altrimenti mi salta pure questo lavoro e rimango a piedi! Ragazzi, cosa mi consigliate! Grazie a tutti sia per i commenti positivi che negativi!


Devi scegliere per te stessa, per quello che realmente ti realizza e desideri. Se lui ti ama ti aspetterà come tu aspetterai lui. Quattro mesi in confronto ad una vita non sono niente. L'amore non va vissuto in questo modo, rinunciando a se stessi, temendo di essere traditi, nell'insicurezza... Se e' così forse non e' la persona adatta a te o forse tu devi imparare a vivere l'amore.


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che ha fatto poi non mi sembra così grave, eravate insieme da poco, non siete sposati.... Oltretutto hai trovato un messaggio in cui diceva a lei che non voleva più vederla perché amava te!


Invece a me sembra abbastanza grave. Proprio perché stavano insieme da poco e infastidito dalle sue scenate non c'era niente di più semplice e niente di più ovvio che mandarla a quel paese. Avrei capito di più se fossero stati sposati da anni, e quindi dopo anni di sopportazione di scenate e controlli vari. Dopo pochi mesi: arrivederci e grazie!
Inoltre nel messaggio non dice di amare lei ma che, nonostante quello che c'era con l'altra (il suo bel sorriro, che non dimenticherà mai quello che c'è stato..._e già questo per me sarebbe motivo di FCZ all'istante_) rimaneva con lei.
Il comportamento di lui mi sembra solo quello di chi vuole tenersi la cosa più conveniente.


----------



## Sabina (2 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Invece a me sembra abbastanza grave. Proprio perché stavano insieme da poco e infastidito dalle sue scenate non c'era niente di più semplice e niente di più ovvio che mandarla a quel paese. Avrei capito di più se fossero stati sposati da anni, e quindi dopo anni di sopportazione di scenate e controlli vari. Dopo pochi mesi: arrivederci e grazie!
> Inoltre nel messaggio non dice di amare lei ma che, nonostante quello che c'era con l'altra (il suo bel sorriro, che non dimenticherà mai quello che c'è stato..._e già questo per me sarebbe motivo di FCZ all'istante_) rimaneva con lei.
> Il comportamento di lui mi sembra solo quello di chi vuole tenersi la cosa più conveniente.


Io ho capito che la frequentazione di entrambe e' accaduto proprio all'inizio del loro rapporto. E lui ha scelto di restare con lei anche dopo le varie scenate... significa che ha scelto lei. Se a lei questo non basta e vivere una relazione con quest'uomo la rende insicura e tira fuori la parte peggiore di lei allora e' meglio che lo lasci. Ma mi rendo conto che una visione di 29 anni può essere diversa da quella di 40... e che comunque le interpretazioni di uomo e donna possono essere molto di diverse.


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io ho capito che la frequentazione di entrambe e' accaduto proprio all'inizio del loro rapporto. E lui ha scelto di restare con lei anche dopo le varie scenate... significa che ha scelto lei. Se a lei questo non basta e vivere una relazione con quest'uomo la rende insicura e tira fuori la parte peggiore di lei allora e' meglio che lo lasci. Ma mi rendo conto che una visione di 29 anni può essere diversa da quella di 40... e che comunque le interpretazioni di uomo e donna possono essere molto di diverse.


Io ho capito che lei una sera, quando stavano all'estero, gli ha fatto una scenata di gelosia. Quando è tornato sono andati a convivere e lei ha scoperto una mail risalente ad un mese prima. Non specifica se questo tradimento sia prima o dopo la scenata e comunque anche fosse dopo non mi sembra proprio un motivo valido.
Che dirti hai ragione sulla visione a 29 e 40 anni. Io che ne ho 28 non mi accollerei il peso di un tradimento compiuto dopo poche settimane di relazione, per una storia di 8 mesi, e anni e anni che dovranno passare...non ne vale proprio la pena. :unhappy:
Preferirei guardare oltre e di sicuro accettare l'offerta di lavoro e partire da single. :carneval:


----------



## danyla (2 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Danyla!
> Non è che io sia tenuto pensare, dalle tue parole, che tu possa sembrare a qualcuno una persona scomoda da copulare in tranquillità, ma se lo dovessi pensare, quel qualcuno sarei io.
> 
> Perchè una come te sarebbe un'inadeguata madre per un figlio di cotanto padre.
> ...



Guarda, che io sia una scomoda da "copulare in tranquillità" è poco ma sicuro! Se sto seriamente con una persona PRETENDO rispetto quanto io ne do! Nessuno forza nessuno! Di figli non ne abbiamo, è più che altro un suo forte desiderio, altrimenti lo avremmo già fatto! Non mi accontento del "RIFLESSO DELL'AMORE", pretendo l'Amore con la A maiuscola, proprio perchè fino ad oggi ho conosciuto diverse persone indegne di essere chiamate Uomini! Per quanto riguarda il discorso dei GIROVAGHI, purtroppo è un anno che sto a casa senza lavorare proprio perchè non mi interesssa più girare il mondo, ho voglia di stabilità e di vita normale come tutti gli altri, ma purtroppo dopo tanto impegno nel cercarne uno nuovo di lavoro non sono riuscita a trovar di meglio che call-center e porta a porta, che ho sempre rifiutato perchè ho studiato, mi son laureata e avrei altre aspirazioni; quindi se non voglio rimanere disoccupata anche quest'estate, quella di partire sarebbe l'unica occasione CONCRETA di guadagno x me in questo momento! Nemmeno lui vorrebbe partire, ma gli eventi e gli impegni con i suoi colleghi (sai che c'è crisi di lavoro un po' per tutti)non gli permettono di fare altrimenti! Lui ha detto che mi aspetterebbe, anche se avesse voluto che io partissi con lui, ma non mi è stato possibile farmi dare la sua stessa destinazione! Purtroppo sono pure sfigata! Il nostro sogno era quello di poter almeno partire assieme! Ti ringrazio di avermi dato della STUPIDA, ma non mi arrabbio perchè tanto non credo di esserlo! Insicura credo di si, ma la vita non mi ha aiutato ad esere più sicura, ho conosciuto nell'ultimo periodo spesso persone immature ma anche CATTIVE e bugiarde nei miei confronti! Questo non mi ha aiutata, lo so, se non a diventare più sospettosa nei confronti del prossimo!


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Guarda, che io sia una scomoda da "copulare in tranquillità" è poco ma sicuro! Se sto seriamente con una persona PRETENDO rispetto quanto io ne do! Nessuno forza nessuno! Di figli non ne abbiamo, è più che altro un suo forte desiderio, altrimenti lo avremmo già fatto! Non mi accontento del "RIFLESSO DELL'AMORE", pretendo l'Amore con la A maiuscola, proprio perchè fino ad oggi ho conosciuto diverse persone indegne di essere chiamate Uomini! Per quanto riguarda il discorso dei GIROVAGHI, purtroppo è un anno che sto a casa senza lavorare proprio perchè non mi interesssa più girare il mondo, ho voglia di stabilità e di vita normale come tutti gli altri, ma purtroppo dopo tanto impegno nel cercarne uno nuovo di lavoro non sono riuscita a trovar di meglio che call-center e porta a porta, che ho sempre rifiutato perchè ho studiato, mi son laureata e avrei altre aspirazioni; quindi se non voglio rimanere disoccupata anche quest'estate, quella di partire sarebbe l'unica occasione CONCRETA di guadagno x me in questo momento! Nemmeno lui vorrebbe partire, ma gli eventi e gli impegni con i suoi colleghi (sai che c'è crisi di lavoro un po' per tutti)non gli permettono di fare altrimenti! Lui ha detto che mi aspetterebbe, anche se avesse voluto che io partissi con lui, ma non mi è stato possibile farmi dare la sua stessa destinazione! Purtroppo sono pure sfigata! Il nostro sogno era quello di poter almeno partire assieme! Ti ringrazio di avermi dato della STUPIDA, ma non mi arrabbio perchè tanto non credo di esserlo! Insicura credo di si, ma la vita non mi ha aiutato ad esere più sicura, ho conosciuto nell'ultimo periodo spesso persone immature ma anche CATTIVE e bugiarde nei miei confronti! Questo non mi ha aiutata, lo so, se non a diventare più sospettosa nei confronti del prossimo!


Io non credo che ti abbia coronato la capoccia per ripicca alla tua gelosia...

me sa piu' come scusa...

comunque a mia figlia direi di mollarlo e bruciare le fotografie...


----------



## danyla (2 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io ho capito che lei una sera, quando stavano all'estero, gli ha fatto una scenata di gelosia. Quando è tornato sono andati a convivere e lei ha scoperto una mail risalente ad un mese prima. Non specifica se questo tradimento sia prima o dopo la scenata e comunque anche fosse dopo non mi sembra proprio un motivo valido.
> Che dirti hai ragione sulla visione a 29 e 40 anni. Io che ne ho 28 non mi accollerei il peso di un tradimento compiuto dopo poche settimane di relazione, per una storia di 8 mesi, e anni e anni che dovranno passare...non ne vale proprio la pena. :unhappy:
> Preferirei guardare oltre e di sicuro accettare l'offerta di lavoro e partire da single. :carneval:


Anche io ho pensato quello che stai pensando tu, e cioè che non dovevo continuae a stare con una persona che dopo poco tempo ha trombato un'altra! Però dopo ho riflettuto e mi son detta  che non esistono persone perfette, chiunque può avere un momento di debolezza(KE SIA UNO SOLO PERò!!!!!!!!!)
così si rischia di rimanere soli per sempre e di cercare una perfezione che non esiste! Solo credevo fosse più semplice superarlo, ma mi ero sopravvalutata!


----------



## danyla (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io non credo che ti abbia coronato la capoccia per ripicca alla tua gelosia...
> 
> me sa piu' come scusa...
> 
> comunque a mia figlia direi di mollarlo e bruciare le fotografie...


Lo penso anche io e gliel'ho detto in faccia! Lui dice di no! Ovviamente.....


----------



## danyla (2 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io ho capito che la frequentazione di entrambe e' accaduto proprio all'inizio del loro rapporto. E lui ha scelto di restare con lei anche dopo le varie scenate... significa che ha scelto lei. Se a lei questo non basta e vivere una relazione con quest'uomo la rende insicura e tira fuori la parte peggiore di lei allora e' meglio che lo lasci. Ma mi rendo conto che una visione di 29 anni può essere diversa da quella di 40... e che comunque le interpretazioni di uomo e donna possono essere molto di diverse.


Continuo a star con lui proprio per capire se può bastarmi o meno e vedere se riuscirò a non dare più il peggio di me!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Anche io ho pensato quello che stai pensando tu, e cioè che non dovevo continuae a stare con una persona che dopo poco tempo ha trombato un'altra! Però dopo ho riflettuto e mi son detta  che non esistono persone perfette, chiunque può avere un momento di debolezza(KE SIA UNO SOLO PERò!!!!!!!!!)
> così si rischia di rimanere soli per sempre e di cercare una perfezione che non esiste! Solo credevo fosse più semplice superarlo, ma mi ero sopravvalutata!


Sempre la stessa storia: innamorata dell'Amore più che dell'uomo....ma che cavolo di discorso è: che sia solo uno. Ma che è un Jolly come quello di Giochi Senza Frontiere, che te lo puoi giocare una volta sola ? Già, ma COSI SI RISCHIA DI RIMANERE SOLI, e la solitudine è proprio brutta...brrrrr.....


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io e gliel'ho detto in faccia! Lui dice di no! Ovviamente.....


Ovviamente...lascialo...

e' pure da appena un amen che state insieme perche' su 8 mesi togli le trasferte...

senti a me, lavorativamente vattene all'estero cosi' te passa pure prima e ti rendi anche indipendente da tutto e da tutti...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io non credo che ti abbia coronato la capoccia per ripicca alla tua gelosia...
> 
> me sa piu' come scusa...
> 
> comunque a mia figlia direi di mollarlo e bruciare le fotografie...


quoto  :up:
e di accettare di corsa il nuovo lavoro


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Anche io ho pensato quello che stai pensando tu, e cioè che non dovevo continuae a stare con una persona che dopo poco tempo ha trombato un'altra! Però dopo ho riflettuto e mi son detta  che non esistono persone perfette, chiunque può avere un momento di debolezza(KE SIA UNO SOLO PERò!!!!!!!!!)
> così si rischia di rimanere soli per sempre e di cercare una perfezione che non esiste! Solo credevo fosse più semplice superarlo, ma mi ero sopravvalutata!


Ma che discorsi sono?? Rischiare di rimanere sola?? Ma credi che quello sia l'unico uomo sulla faccia della terra che s'interesserebbe a te?? 
Mica cerco la perfezione io, di certo però pretendo un certo rispetto...e che miseria, almeno i primi tempi! :unhappy:

Un attimo di debolezza lo voglio anche ammettere (e le condizioni le ho scritte prima) ma non di certo dopo poche settimane quando, come si dice dalle mie parte, dovreste avere 'o cor dint 'o zucchero (il cuore nello zucchero) e tutti presi dal fare altro tra di voi che guardarsi intorno. 




Sterminator ha detto:


> Io non credo che ti abbia coronato la capoccia per ripicca alla tua gelosia...
> 
> me sa piu' come scusa...
> 
> comunque a mia figlia direi di mollarlo e bruciare le fotografie...


Quoto. :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Guarda, che io sia una scomoda da "copulare in tranquillità" è poco ma sicuro! Se sto seriamente con una persona PRETENDO rispetto quanto io ne do! Nessuno forza nessuno! Di figli non ne abbiamo, è più che altro un suo forte desiderio, altrimenti lo avremmo già fatto! Non mi accontento del "RIFLESSO DELL'AMORE", pretendo l'Amore con la A maiuscola, proprio perchè fino ad oggi ho conosciuto diverse persone indegne di essere chiamate Uomini! Per quanto riguarda il discorso dei GIROVAGHI, purtroppo è un anno che sto a casa senza lavorare proprio perchè non mi interesssa più girare il mondo, ho voglia di stabilità e di vita normale come tutti gli altri, ma purtroppo dopo tanto impegno nel cercarne uno nuovo di lavoro non sono riuscita a trovar di meglio che call-center e porta a porta, che ho sempre rifiutato perchè ho studiato, mi son laureata e avrei altre aspirazioni; quindi se non voglio rimanere disoccupata anche quest'estate, quella di partire sarebbe l'unica occasione CONCRETA di guadagno x me in questo momento! Nemmeno lui vorrebbe partire, ma gli eventi e gli impegni con i suoi colleghi (sai che c'è crisi di lavoro un po' per tutti)non gli permettono di fare altrimenti! Lui ha detto che mi aspetterebbe, anche se avesse voluto che io partissi con lui, ma non mi è stato possibile farmi dare la sua stessa destinazione! Purtroppo sono pure sfigata! Il nostro sogno era quello di poter almeno partire assieme! Ti ringrazio di avermi dato della STUPIDA, ma non mi arrabbio perchè tanto non credo di esserlo! Insicura credo di si, ma la vita non mi ha aiutato ad esere più sicura, ho conosciuto nell'ultimo periodo spesso persone immature ma anche CATTIVE e bugiarde nei miei confronti! Questo non mi ha aiutata, lo so, se non a diventare più sospettosa nei confronti del prossimo!


Ohibò, Danyla!

Tralasciando l'imbarazzante concetto in merito al pretendere la stessa misura del rispetto da te secreto che hai linguettato, sul paltoneggiamento del quale sorvolerò e di cui trascurerò facilmente quanto esso mal s'accompagni alla trasandata scioperataggine dimostrata nei confronti di chi ha semenzito coi suoi lombi i filari in mezzo a cavedagne che non eran le tue cosce, un po' mi disattristano le tue lagnanze rampognose.

Che, in ultima istanza, la A maiuscola dell'amore si ricamava vermiglia sul petto delle ragazze puritane dal cuore grande, ed è più degna dell'altra donna del tuo Re che di te.
E, quasi per concludere, è ben peggio cibarsi del limo che giace sul fondo dello stagno piuttosto che godere della sua specchiata scintillante superficie.
Come terzultima cosa, anche Quelo dice che c'è crisi, e come alla fine del Mesozoico, capirai se il tuo rapporto è un simpatico toporagno od un inadatto rettile gigante ben prima che le polveri meteoritiche cessino di oscurare il sole e l'economia torni a girare.
Poi, come seconda cosa, ti ringrazio per avermi ringraziato, giacchè anche se hai colto il termine per quello che, di solito, è sulla bocca dei bricconi e non per ciò che rappresentava nel discorso, almeno sei educata.
Innanzitutto però, ed è gradevole che qualcuno con più o meno le mie stesse Primavere lo affermi, fai bene a confondere le persone immature con quelle cattive e bugiarde, perchè ti sarà di consolazione verificare che l'invecchiamento produce perlopiù malvagità più raffinate e menzogne meglio studiate in coloro che, da immaturi, marciscono e basta.

Disavvezzati a disbendarti disacerbatamente e disalloggia il disamabile disavvantaggioso o con disappunto ti disappannerai disagevolmente.

Ciao!


----------



## danyla (3 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ohibò, Danyla!
> 
> Tralasciando l'imbarazzante concetto in merito al pretendere la stessa misura del rispetto da te secreto che hai linguettato, sul paltoneggiamento del quale sorvolerò e di cui trascurerò facilmente quanto esso mal s'accompagni alla trasandata scioperataggine dimostrata nei confronti di chi ha semenzito coi suoi lombi i filari in mezzo a cavedagne che non eran le tue cosce, un po' mi disattristano le tue lagnanze rampognose.
> 
> ...


Cmq è il tuo linguaggio ad appartenere al "MESOZOICO"...x capire quello che vuoi dire c'è bisogno di decifrarti un quarto d'ora! Sai, si puo anche utilizzare un linguaggio lineare e semplice x scrivere cattiverie gratuite...
Mi par di capire, se non erro, che tu abbia PARECCHIE PRIMAVERE, e probabilmente queste primavere ti hanno portato ad essere, come dici tu, "MALVAGIO"...non trovo in niente di ciò che hai scritto, la minima POSITIVITà ed OBIETTIVITà, dato che non conoscendomi ti sei permesso di definirmi, se pur in modo astruso, STUPIDA, INDEGNA NEL RICEVERE AMORE...e che invece una che ha le sue storielle e che, contemporaneamente, ci prova e riprova con un uomo che sa di essere impegnato con un'altra donna sia più degna di me..scusa tanto, ma non credo proprio che sia così, credo che non hai capito nulla della mia testimonianza, eppure ho scritto in modo semplice e lineare, vattelo a rileggere, perchè mi sa che non hai capito nulla! Sei molto negativo/a e cattivo/a, probabilmente la vita ti ha bastonato/a un bel po'!!!! Spero di non finire come te! Io almeno do una chance al prossimo! Oviamente le brutte esperienze lasciano il segno, turbano...ed è quello che mi sta accadendo....ma voglio dare una seconda possibilità a chi mi sta dimostrando in tutti i modi di amarmi...e scusa se è poco! Buona serata!


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Continuo a star con lui proprio per capire se può bastarmi o meno e vedere se riuscirò a non dare più il peggio di me!


E' dura controllare le emozioni (ne so qualcosa), ma ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che si ottiene maggiormente in altri modi.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Cmq è il tuo linguaggio ad appartenere al "MESOZOICO"...x capire quello che vuoi dire c'è bisogno di decifrarti un quarto d'ora! Sai, si puo anche utilizzare un linguaggio lineare e semplice x scrivere cattiverie gratuite...
> Mi par di capire, se non erro, che tu abbia PARECCHIE PRIMAVERE, e probabilmente queste primavere ti hanno portato ad essere, come dici tu, "MALVAGIO"...non trovo in niente di ciò che hai scritto, la minima POSITIVITà ed OBIETTIVITà, dato che non conoscendomi ti sei permesso di definirmi, se pur in modo astruso, STUPIDA, INDEGNA NEL RICEVERE AMORE...e che invece una che ha le sue storielle e che, contemporaneamente, ci prova e riprova con un uomo che sa di essere impegnato con un'altra donna sia più degna di me..scusa tanto, ma non credo proprio che sia così, credo che non hai capito nulla della mia testimonianza, eppure ho scritto in modo semplice e lineare, vattelo a rileggere, perchè mi sa che non hai capito nulla! Sei molto negativo/a e cattivo/a, probabilmente la vita ti ha bastonato/a un bel po'!!!! Spero di non finire come te! Io almeno do una chance al prossimo! Oviamente le brutte esperienze lasciano il segno, turbano...ed è quello che mi sta accadendo....ma voglio dare una seconda possibilità a chi mi sta dimostrando in tutti i modi di amarmi...e scusa se è poco! Buona serata!


Dai uffi con sti giovani con gli ormoni a mille!
Datti una calmata.
Innanzitutto rabarbaro non usa un linguaggio, ma uno stile.
Ora aulico, ora barocco, raramente stilnovista, ma lui parla con affettazione, e ha il gusto del sonoro in bocca.
Rabarbaro è una voce di tradi, ok?

Ti si sta solo dicendo...via sei giovane...non sprecare certe opportunità che la vita ti offre, in nome di un sentimento eh?
Sei nella posizione di poter scegliere anche persone diverse da lui no?
Pensa se lo sposi e poi ti tradisce ancora...
Non sarebbe peggio?

Forse ti si dice...ehm...non ci pare che sia la persona giusta per te e tu per lui no?

Vedi cara, molti qui dentro hanno fatto l'errore di sacrificare tutto per una persona e l'hanno presa nel culo, scoprendo sulla loro pelle che non ne valeva la pena eh?

Non stupida quindi, ma bambina no? Immatura...tutto lì.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Cmq è il tuo linguaggio ad appartenere al "MESOZOICO"...x capire quello che vuoi dire c'è bisogno di decifrarti un quarto d'ora! Sai, si puo anche utilizzare un linguaggio lineare e semplice x scrivere cattiverie gratuite...
> Mi par di capire, se non erro, che tu abbia PARECCHIE PRIMAVERE, e probabilmente queste primavere ti hanno portato ad essere, come dici tu, "MALVAGIO"...non trovo in niente di ciò che hai scritto, la minima POSITIVITà ed OBIETTIVITà, dato che non conoscendomi ti sei permesso di definirmi, se pur in modo astruso, STUPIDA, INDEGNA NEL RICEVERE AMORE...e che invece una che ha le sue storielle e che, contemporaneamente, ci prova e riprova con un uomo che sa di essere impegnato con un'altra donna sia più degna di me..scusa tanto, ma non credo proprio che sia così, credo che non hai capito nulla della mia testimonianza, eppure ho scritto in modo semplice e lineare, vattelo a rileggere, perchè mi sa che non hai capito nulla! Sei molto negativo/a e cattivo/a, probabilmente la vita ti ha bastonato/a un bel po'!!!! Spero di non finire come te! Io almeno do una chance al prossimo! Oviamente le brutte esperienze lasciano il segno, turbano...ed è quello che mi sta accadendo....ma voglio dare una seconda possibilità a chi mi sta dimostrando in tutti i modi di amarmi...e scusa se è poco! Buona serata!



Ok tipa!
Verrò incontro alle tue esigenze.
Non hai capito una mazza.
Di anni ne ho pochi più di te.
Non ti conosco, è vero.
La stupidità che intendo è una condizione di stordimento in seguito ad una sorpresa.
L'amore che è in grado di dare il tuo uomo è più degno dell'altra che di te.
Ora però penso che forse te lo meriti.
Magari non ho capito te ma quello che hai scritto l'ho capito bene.
La mia vita è stata finora felicissima e piena di affetti meravigliosi.
Se alla mia età, cioè tra un paio d'anni, finissi come me, non avresti di che lamentarti.
Gli uomini sono bravi a tarsformare le proprie malefatte in dimostrazioni d'affetto esagerate.
Anche se è poco, ti perdono.

Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok tipa!
> Verrò incontro alle tue esigenze.
> Non hai capito una mazza.
> Di anni ne ho pochi più di te.
> ...


Donna fidati.
Dai retta a me.
Il perdono di Rabarbaro
Non è poco sai?

Bellissima quella in rosso!


----------



## danyla (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna fidati.
> Dai retta a me.
> Il perdono di Rabarbaro
> Non è poco sai?
> ...


Ahahahhaha, fate ridere! Esagerati!!!!   La frase in rosso può essere anche OK, si vede che ne sa qualcosa.....:carneval:


----------



## danyla (4 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok tipa!
> Verrò incontro alle tue esigenze.
> Non hai capito una mazza.
> Di anni ne ho pochi più di te.
> ...


Se non ho "capito una mazza" è grazie a te che fai mille giri inconprensibili di parole.....Peggio ancora...sei giovane e già così disilluso? Azz! Io non spero altro che di essere felici! Di sicuro vi farò sapere se il suo "affetto" è solo una "copertura di una malefatta"....ma a che pro dovrebbe esser finto con me? Mica sono miliardaria?!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Se non ho "capito una mazza" è grazie a te che fai mille giri inconprensibili di parole.....Peggio ancora...sei giovane e già così disilluso? Azz! Io non spero altro che di essere felici! Di sicuro vi farò sapere se il suo "affetto" è solo una "copertura di una malefatta"....ma a che pro dovrebbe esser finto con me? Mica sono miliardaria?!!!! :rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
CARME DI CATULLO NUMERO 85:
ODI ET AMO

Home

LXXXV

Odi et amo. Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris.
Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior.


L'odio e l'adoro. Perché ciò faccia, se forse mi chiedi,
io, nol so: ben so tutta pena che n'ho
                                                      Traduzione di G. Pascoli

Odio e amo. Forse chiederai come sia possibile;
non so, ma è proprio così e mi tormento
                                                      Traduzione di S. Quasimodo

La odio e la amo. Forse mi chiedi per quale motivo lo faccio.
Non lo so, ma sento che accade e patisco.
                                                        (traduzione personale)

Ti odio e ti amo. Mi chiedi per quale motivo io faccia questo.
Non lo so, ma mi accorgo che accade e sto in croce.
                                                        Traduzione inviatami da Graziella Lombardo

Odio e tuttavia continuo ad amare. Forse mi chiedi perchè io faccia ciò.
Non lo so, ma sento che accade e sono messo in croce.
                                                        Traduzione inviatami da Monica

La odio e la amo.                           
Mi chiedi il perche'.        
Non lo so, ma sento che e' cosi ed e' un tormento.
                                                        Traduzione inviatami da Michele Ruggiero

Odio e amo. Perché lo faccia, mi chiederai...                           
Non so. Ma sento che accade, e mi struggo.        
                                                        Traduzione inviatami da Fabio

La odio, ma la amo pure...                                                       
magari tu mi chiedi come io possa;                              
lo ignoro, ma lo vivo dentro me                    
e fa male.                               
                                                        Traduzione inviatami da Cristiana

Amore e odio, ti chiedi come sia possibile?                                                        
Non so ma è vero e non lo sopporto.                               

Ti amo e ti odio, non so dirti perchè anche se lo chiedi,               
so solo che è così ed è il mio tormento.                               
                                                        Traduzioni inviatemi da Gigetto1978

Odio e amo. Mi chiedi come possa accadere.               
Lo sa il mio cuore che patisce. Il non lo so                               
                                                        Traduzione inviatami da Sre85

L'ho in odio, ma anche nel cuore. Forse te ne chiederai la ragione:
ebbene io non la conosco, ma fortemente provo, e ne soffro.
                                                      Traduzione di Maryam T.J.

T'odio e T'amo, forse tu ti chiederai come ciò sia possibile:
io non lo so, ma è così e mi tormento
                                                      Traduzione di Biconzo

Odio ed amo. Non so come questo possa accadere
ma sento che è così e ne soffro.
                                              Traduzione di Bruno

La odio e la amo. Ti chiederai come caspita riesca a farlo.
Boh! Non lo so! Però sento che accade... e ci sto male un casino.
                                               Traduzione di Lume

Lo odio da morire e lo amo da impazzire, come si possa non lo so, ma lo
sento dentro,e questo per me e' un grande tormento.
                                              Traduzione di Alice Rivagli

Odio e amo. Per quanto possa interrogare la mia ragione... la risposta
posso trovarla solo nel mio cuore distrutto dal dolore.
                                              Traduzione di Ariane '69

Ti odio e ti amo. Forse ti chiedi come io faccia.
Non lo so, ma sento che accade e me ne cruccio.
                                              Traduzione di Orso Will


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Se non ho "capito una mazza" è grazie a te che fai mille giri inconprensibili di parole.....Peggio ancora...sei giovane e già così disilluso? Azz! Io non spero altro che di essere felici! Di sicuro vi farò sapere se il suo "affetto" è solo una "copertura di una malefatta"....ma a che pro dovrebbe esser finto con me? Mica sono miliardaria?!!!! :rotfl:


Leggiadra Danyla!

Il tuo cuore è bellissimo e puro come il candido fiore che adorna i giardini d'Aprile, le carezze che ti sfiorano il volto pulito sono come la rugiada che lo bagna teneramente nelle mattine che svegliano gli occhi sognanti dei bambini e le parole che sussurrano le tue labbra increspate sono come il silenzioso profumo che dal suo calice dorato s'esala.

Nel roteare infinto dei giorni, il Sole radioso bacerà mille volte le tue guance lisciate da coccole aulenti e il suo mite chiarore intreccerà le sue dita d'ombra alle tue che, come sul grano maturo, ondeggiano fra le ciocche dei tuoi lunghi capelli.

Se poi Zefiro giocoso soffia una nube panciuta fra le pecorelle del cielo e Giove saettante lancia stilate di luce nell'aere un tempo sereno, non ti parrà disillusione, ma avvedutezza, l'utile ombrello che non ti farà bagnare il crine.

Ciao!


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Odi et amo. Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris.
> Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior.
> Traduzione di Orso Will


 
Lui amava Lesbia e Lesbia non amava solo lui.

Difficile da esprimere.
In Latino poi...

Ad uno stilnovista non sarebbe passato neppur per la testa, che tanto gentil e tanto onesta pareva...

Ad un discorso aulico non sarebbe neppure appartenuta o, se fosse, la si sarebbe chiamata Ilio...

Ad un barocco sarebbe sembrata troppo comune ed usuale per sprecarvi inchiostro, perchè è del poeta il fin la meraviglia ( parlo de l'eccellente, non del goffo ): chi non sa far stupir vada a la striglia!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lui amava Lesbia e Lesbia non amava solo lui.
> 
> Difficile da esprimere.
> In Latino poi...
> ...


E ce lo so...Lesbia non amava solo lui...(purtroppo)...ma certi amori son fatti così: e per loro natura, non possono basarsi sulla fedeltà, non hanno nessuna parola data, nessun impegno preso, nessun progetto, nessuna promessa, nascono e muoiono ogni giorno...e diversamente non si può fare.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Leggiadra Danyla!
> 
> Il tuo cuore è bellissimo e puro come il candido fiore che adorna i giardini d'Aprile, le carezze che ti sfiorano il volto pulito sono come la rugiada che lo bagna teneramente nelle mattine che svegliano gli occhi sognanti dei bambini e le parole che sussurrano le tue labbra increspate sono come il silenzioso profumo che dal suo calice dorato s'esala.
> 
> ...


Rabarbaro ocio eh?
Altre due frasette si innamora eh?
Poi mi tocca chiamare Lothar che la risvegli.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rabarbaro ocio eh?
> Altre due frasette si innamora eh?
> Poi mi tocca chiamare Lothar che la risvegli.


 
Lothar è uomo di sani e forti valori, un po' come il Golem di Praga al soldo del Fantasma dell'Opera, un po' come il Prometeo moderno e per trequarti come come il venditore di auto usate dal chilometraggio risibile, tutte di uniproprietario ottuagenario ottenebrato, di cui è impossibile non avere fiducia!

Se una fanciulla ha l'animo così incosciente da venir rapito dalle mendaci svenevolezze di un uomo, merita davvero di essere catechizzata e svezzata da un valente come lui!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lothar è uomo di sani e forti valori, un po' come il Golem di Praga al soldo del Fantasma dell'Opera, un po' come il Prometeo moderno e per trequarti come come il venditore di auto usate dal chilometraggio risibile, tutte di uniproprietario ottuagenario ottenebrato, di cui è impossibile non avere fiducia!
> 
> Se una fanciulla ha l'animo così incosciente da venir rapito dalle mendaci svenevolezze di un uomo, merita davvero di essere catechizzata e svezzata da un valente come lui!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
Lothar un mito di tradi
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
Troppo forte il suo esordio...
Sabina...voi traditori confessatevi...e paffete dai confini dell'universo ecco apparire lui...Lothar!


----------



## danyla (6 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Leggiadra Danyla!
> 
> Il tuo cuore è bellissimo e puro come il candido fiore che adorna i giardini d'Aprile, le carezze che ti sfiorano il volto pulito sono come la rugiada che lo bagna teneramente nelle mattine che svegliano gli occhi sognanti dei bambini e le parole che sussurrano le tue labbra increspate sono come il silenzioso profumo che dal suo calice dorato s'esala.
> 
> ...


L'"Avvedutezza" non può portarmi però ad essere l'ISPETTORE DERRICK!
Si fa una cavolata, x questa volta è ECCEZIONALMENTE "passata" se passata la si può definire, non senza pesanti conseguenze sul fedifrago....e se dovesse ricapitare sa già che dovrà scomparire dalla faccia della terra se non vorrà una punizione esemplare! (e non sentirà mai più parlar di me ovviamente!!!)


----------



## danyla (6 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' dura controllare le emozioni (ne so qualcosa), ma ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che si ottiene maggiormente in altri modi.


In che senso, Sabina?


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Se non ho "capito una mazza" è grazie a te che fai mille giri inconprensibili di parole.....Peggio ancora...sei giovane e già così disilluso? Azz! Io non spero altro che di essere felici! Di sicuro vi farò sapere se il suo "affetto" è solo una "copertura di una malefatta"....ma a che pro dovrebbe esser finto con me? Mica sono miliardaria?!!!! :rotfl:




Non credo che il suo "affetto" sia soltanto la reazione alla sua malefatta.
Certo, è anche questa, perchè ora si deve impegnare al massimo per dimostrarti che ha scelto te.
Penso che lui sia sincero e voglia proprio stare insieme a te.
Il problema, anche per me, sono i tempi ristretti entro i quali lui ha già fatto un discreto scivolone che sarebbe stato, non dico giustificato, ma comunque più compreso e più logico (passami il termine) in una situazione di convivenza/matrimonio di anni.

Mi viene da esclamare: "...e si comincia bene !"  
Se ti ha già incornato ora, agli albori di una bella storia, te lo immagini fra un po' di anni, quando la routine avrà avvolto tutto quanto di monotonia, perchè è fisiologico che sarà così, non sempre ovviamente, ma capiterà.
Fai bene ad esserne turbata, chi non lo sarebbe?
E non per la scopata che lascia il tempo che trova, ma proprio appunto per la caratteristica temporale della cosa.

Con questo non voglio demolirti, anzi ormai l'ho fatto, se ti senti che questo è potenzialmente un grande amore, prenditi coraggio, buttati e rischia insieme a lui. Dai un'altra chance alla vostra storia, in fondo hai un'età che te lo può ancora permettere.
Se tu non lo facessi, il rischio che corri è quello di rimpiangerlo e il rimpianto penso che sia una delle cose peggiori.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non credo che il suo "affetto" sia soltanto la reazione alla sua malefatta.
> Certo, è anche questa, perchè ora si deve impegnare al massimo per dimostrarti che ha scelto te.
> Penso che lui sia sincero e voglia proprio stare insieme a te.
> Il problema, anche per me, sono i tempi ristretti entro i quali lui ha già fatto un discreto scivolone che sarebbe stato, non dico giustificato, ma comunque più compreso e più logico (passami il termine) in una situazione di convivenza/matrimonio di anni.
> ...


dilè ....


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dilè ....


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## danyla (21 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non credo che il suo "affetto" sia soltanto la reazione alla sua malefatta.
> Certo, è anche questa, perchè ora si deve impegnare al massimo per dimostrarti che ha scelto te.
> Penso che lui sia sincero e voglia proprio stare insieme a te.
> Il problema, anche per me, sono i tempi ristretti entro i quali lui ha già fatto un discreto scivolone che sarebbe stato, non dico giustificato, ma comunque più compreso e più logico (passami il termine) in una situazione di convivenza/matrimonio di anni.
> ...


Lui invece lo spiega all'opposto di come sostieni tu, ossia, imputa proprio al pochissimo tempo in cui siamo stati insieme (un 15 giorni all'incirca) prima che partisse, la causa! Non ci conoscevamo ancora bene, non sapevamo ancora dove volevamo arrivare, e poi gli ho fatto vedere un lato di me non proprio bello, lo ammetto, e lui ha avuto paura che potessi essere gelosa, possessiva come la sua ultima donna con la quale aveva avuto una storia di 3 anni! Non voleva ripetere l'esperienza negativa di una persona(la ex) col fiato sul collo che ti chiama quando rientri a casa non per volglia di sentirti, ma x controllare che sei rientrato a casa e non sei in qualke altro luogo! Allora da li aveva pensato di non volere stare con me se io fossi stata così e si è lasciato andare una sera(dice) con questa cagnetta che gli scodinzolava da tempo!Subito ha capito di aver commesso un grave errore(dice sempre lui)! Dopo ciò dice di aver solo parlato con questa persona e di non averci fatto più nulla; ha mantenuto con lei un rapporto di pseudo-amicizia x evitare che lei si adirasse e potesse vendicarsi.....Boh! Ke dire! So solo che ho mandato a quel paese tante persone x cose molto meno gravi, ma lui no! Stiamo convivendo e mi sta dimostrando di amarmi e di aver paura di perdermi! Sta progettando x il futuro e vuole un figlio da me, sono io che sto frenando.....Lo amo tanto! Xò sai com'è...è una ferita dura a rimarginarsi....ancora qualke volta mi torna in mente il fatto ed immagino la scena....me lo immagino come un lurido bastardo, egoista che tromba una donnetta facile....penso che anche se non mi fossi comportata male in quel frangente lo avrebbe fatto comunque solo x il gusto della conquista! è questo contrasto nella mia testa che mi fa stare male!! Questo contrasto che mi porta inesorabilmente a pensare " ora posso davvero fidarmi di lui????" Ora deve ripartire x un paio di mesi e dovrebbero essere gli ultimi.....e non ti nego ke ho una fottutissima paura!


----------



## Sabina (21 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> In che senso, Sabina?


Nel senso che gli uomini alla lunga si stancano di gelosia, scenate, battutine, ecc. Dovremmo pensare ad un rapporto come se ogni giorno una sua telefonata, un'uscita insieme, il desiderio di vederci fosse sempre una scelta e non una cosa dovuta. Con la dolcezza, la comprensione e la pazienza si "ottengono" più cose da un uomo a lungo termine (se lui ci ama). Certo non dobbiamo mai farci dare per scontate neanche noi.


----------



## Sabina (21 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Lui invece lo spiega all'opposto di come sostieni tu, ossia, imputa proprio al pochissimo tempo in cui siamo stati insieme (un 15 giorni all'incirca) prima che partisse, la causa! Non ci conoscevamo ancora bene, non sapevamo ancora dove volevamo arrivare, e poi gli ho fatto vedere un lato di me non proprio bello, lo ammetto, e lui ha avuto paura che potessi essere gelosa, possessiva come la sua ultima donna con la quale aveva avuto una storia di 3 anni! Non voleva ripetere l'esperienza negativa di una persona(la ex) col fiato sul collo che ti chiama quando rientri a casa non per volglia di sentirti, ma x controllare che sei rientrato a casa e non sei in qualke altro luogo! Allora da li aveva pensato di non volere stare con me se io fossi stata così e si è lasciato andare una sera(dice) con questa cagnetta che gli scodinzolava da tempo!Subito ha capito di aver commesso un grave errore(dice sempre lui)! Dopo ciò dice di aver solo parlato con questa persona e di non averci fatto più nulla; ha mantenuto con lei un rapporto di pseudo-amicizia x evitare che lei si adirasse e potesse vendicarsi.....Boh! Ke dire! So solo che ho mandato a quel paese tante persone x cose molto meno gravi, ma lui no! Stiamo convivendo e mi sta dimostrando di amarmi e di aver paura di perdermi! Sta progettando x il futuro e vuole un figlio da me, sono io che sto frenando.....Lo amo tanto! Xò sai com'è...è una ferita dura a rimarginarsi....ancora qualke volta mi torna in mente il fatto ed immagino la scena....me lo immagino come un lurido bastardo, egoista che tromba una donnetta facile....penso che anche se non mi fossi comportata male in quel frangente lo avrebbe fatto comunque solo x il gusto della conquista! è questo contrasto nella mia testa che mi fa stare male!! Questo contrasto che mi porta inesorabilmente a pensare " ora posso davvero fidarmi di lui????" Ora deve ripartire x un paio di mesi e dovrebbero essere gli ultimi.....e non ti nego ke ho una fottutissima paura!


Non ci si può fidare mai al 100% di nessuno. Tu devi valutare se lo ami e se e' ancora bello per te stare con lui, se lo ami e hai ancora stima in lui questa cosa scivolerà via.


----------



## danyla (21 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non ci si può fidare mai al 100% di nessuno. Tu devi valutare se lo ami e se e' ancora bello per te stare con lui, se lo ami e hai ancora stima in lui questa cosa scivolerà via.


  Si, più sto con lui e più lo amo e lui altrettanto! è x questo che sono preoccupata x questa "macchia" che spero davvero andrà via il prima possibile! Sai, ho letto di persone che dopo 4-5 anni ancora ci rimurginano su, e non vorrei fosse così anche x me! 
Se sto ancora con lui è xkè davvero vedo un futuro insieme...in passato, figurati, mi è capitato di frequentare persone da pochissimi giorni o settimane ed appena ho annusato che c'era qlkosa che non andava li ho disintegrati all'istante facendoli scomparire dalla mia vita.....sono una xsona onesta e per questo amo la sincerità, non trovo necessario dover mentire e tradire l'altro se non sento più nulla x lui...
alcuni in questo forum mi hanno forse additata come bigotta perchè sono contro il tradimento....ma bigotta non lo sono affatto e neppure santa....semplicemente vorrei SINCERITà ed ONESTà! Non mi piace questo sottobosco di intrecci di corna che leggo spesso, tradimenti fatti con una tale nonchalance che davvero esprimono un'INSOSTENIBILE LEGGEREZZA DELL'ESSERE (come direbbe qualcuno)..... si tradisce più e più volte con figli di mezzo che soffrono.....forse ho sbagliato epoca, ma vorrei x me una bella storia con una xsona di cui fidarmi ciecamente e che lui possa fare altrettanto con me...Basta vivere dovendo guardarsi sempre le spalle! E poi nessuno ci obbliga con un fucile a stare con un'altra persona....gli egoisti che non sono portati x il rapporto a due, che stiano da soli e si facciano le loro storielle con i propri simili, senza rovinare chi ancora crede all'amore!  Forse mi darete della PAZZA....hihihih lo so, ma è bello poter sognare ancora!


----------



## Sabina (21 Maggio 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Si, più sto con lui e più lo amo e lui altrettanto! è x questo che sono preoccupata x questa "macchia" che spero davvero andrà via il prima possibile! Sai, ho letto di persone che dopo 4-5 anni ancora ci rimurginano su, e non vorrei fosse così anche x me!
> Se sto ancora con lui è xkè davvero vedo un futuro insieme...in passato, figurati, mi è capitato di frequentare persone da pochissimi giorni o settimane ed appena ho annusato che c'era qlkosa che non andava li ho disintegrati all'istante facendoli scomparire dalla mia vita.....sono una xsona onesta e per questo amo la sincerità, non trovo necessario dover mentire e tradire l'altro se non sento più nulla x lui...
> alcuni in questo forum mi hanno forse additata come bigotta perchè sono contro il tradimento....ma bigotta non lo sono affatto e neppure santa....semplicemente vorrei SINCERITà ed ONESTà! Non mi piace questo sottobosco di intrecci di corna che leggo spesso, tradimenti fatti con una tale nonchalance che davvero esprimono un'INSOSTENIBILE LEGGEREZZA DELL'ESSERE (come direbbe qualcuno)..... si tradisce più e più volte con figli di mezzo che soffrono.....forse ho sbagliato epoca, ma vorrei x me una bella storia con una xsona di cui fidarmi ciecamente e che lui possa fare altrettanto con me...Basta vivere dovendo guardarsi sempre le spalle! E poi nessuno ci obbliga con un fucile a stare con un'altra persona....gli egoisti che non sono portati x il rapporto a due, che stiano da soli e si facciano le loro storielle con i propri simili, senza rovinare chi ancora crede all'amore!  Forse mi darete della PAZZA....hihihih lo so, ma è bello poter sognare ancora!


La vita può portare a strade inaspettate la cui decisione di seguirle nasce da motivazioni diverse.
Se vuoi veramente costruire qualcosa con lui cancella quell'episodio: e' stata solo una scopata. Alla tua eta' ne avrei fatto anch'io una tragedia, ora sono cambiata.


----------



## Daniele (22 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> La vita può portare a strade inaspettate la cui decisione di seguirle nasce da motivazioni diverse.
> Se vuoi veramente costruire qualcosa con lui cancella quell'episodio: e' stata solo una scopata. Alla tua eta' ne avrei fatto anch'io una tragedia, ora sono cambiata.


Non lo puoi sapere!!!  Anzi, sicuramente a parole ci credi, ma nella realtà dei fatti tu non gradiresti di fare la fine che fanno i traditi, ma non sto dicendo nel caso tuo marito ti tradisse, ma nel caso l'amante ti tradisse dicendoti una marea di balle.
Sai Sabina, sono le balle che fanno più  male, sono quelle che ti fanno tornare indietro e chiederti cosa fosse vero e cosa falso e la risposta più facile per non rompersi le palle è che o tutto fosse vero o tutto falso e siccome la macchia non propende per il tutto vero si rischia di creare il tutto falso.

Motivo per cui solo chi super la versione del tutto falso può ricucire, ma solo con una sorta di cammino del traditore, in mancanza di questo si distruggono tutti i rapporti.


----------



## danyla (2 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo puoi sapere!!!  Anzi, sicuramente a parole ci credi, ma nella realtà dei fatti tu non gradiresti di fare la fine che fanno i traditi, ma non sto dicendo nel caso tuo marito ti tradisse, ma nel caso l'amante ti tradisse dicendoti una marea di balle.
> Sai Sabina, sono le balle che fanno più  male, sono quelle che ti fanno tornare indietro e chiederti cosa fosse vero e cosa falso e la risposta più facile per non rompersi le palle è che o tutto fosse vero o tutto falso e siccome la macchia non propende per il tutto vero si rischia di creare il tutto falso.
> 
> Motivo per cui solo chi super la versione del tutto falso può ricucire, ma solo con una sorta di cammino del traditore, in mancanza di questo si distruggono tutti i rapporti.


Qual'è secondo te il "cammino del traditore"?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo puoi sapere!!!  Anzi, sicuramente a parole ci credi, ma nella realtà dei fatti tu non gradiresti di fare la fine che fanno i traditi, ma non sto dicendo nel caso tuo marito ti tradisse, ma nel caso l'amante ti tradisse dicendoti una marea di balle.
> Sai Sabina, *sono le balle che fanno più male*, sono quelle che ti fanno tornare indietro e chiederti cosa fosse vero e cosa falso e la risposta più facile per non rompersi le palle è che o tutto fosse vero o tutto falso e siccome la macchia non propende per il tutto vero si rischia di creare il tutto falso.
> 
> Motivo per cui solo chi super la versione del tutto falso può ricucire, ma solo con una sorta di cammino del traditore, in mancanza di questo si distruggono tutti i rapporti.


Quanto è vero !!!


----------



## Diletta (2 Giugno 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Si, più sto con lui e più lo amo e lui altrettanto! è x questo che sono preoccupata x questa "macchia" che spero davvero andrà via il prima possibile! Sai, ho letto di persone che dopo 4-5 anni ancora ci rimurginano su, e non vorrei fosse così anche x me!
> Se sto ancora con lui è xkè davvero vedo un futuro insieme...in passato, figurati, mi è capitato di frequentare persone da pochissimi giorni o settimane ed appena ho annusato che c'era qlkosa che non andava li ho disintegrati all'istante facendoli scomparire dalla mia vita.....sono una xsona onesta e per questo amo la sincerità, non trovo necessario dover mentire e tradire l'altro se non sento più nulla x lui...
> alcuni in questo forum mi hanno forse additata come bigotta perchè sono contro il tradimento....ma bigotta non lo sono affatto e neppure santa....semplicemente vorrei SINCERITà ed ONESTà! Non mi piace questo sottobosco di intrecci di corna che leggo spesso, tradimenti fatti con una tale nonchalance che davvero esprimono un'INSOSTENIBILE LEGGEREZZA DELL'ESSERE (come direbbe qualcuno)..... si tradisce più e più volte con figli di mezzo che soffrono.....forse ho sbagliato epoca, ma vorrei x me una bella storia con una xsona di cui fidarmi ciecamente e che lui possa fare altrettanto con me...Basta vivere dovendo guardarsi sempre le spalle! E poi nessuno ci obbliga con un fucile a stare con un'altra persona....gli egoisti che non sono portati x il rapporto a due, che stiano da soli e si facciano le loro storielle con i propri simili, senza rovinare chi ancora crede all'amore!  Forse mi darete della PAZZA....hihihih lo so, ma è bello poter sognare ancora!


No, non ti dò della pazza: io ero esattamente come te, idealista, amante dell'amore sincero, dei veri sentimenti. Ora, purtroppo, quella magia della nostra storia d'amore è finita per sempre, dissolta nel vento. E io mi ritrovo nel disincanto più totale e nello sconcerto più assoluto.
Mio marito era la persona più importante e degna del mio massimo rispetto. Ora non lo è più, vorrei tanto riqualificarlo ai miei occhi, riscattarlo.
La nostra è stata una storia d'amore esemplare, grandissima, da togliere il fiato....Ora lui mi ha deluso profondamente, non riesco a trovare appigli cui appoggiarmi per ritrovare un po' di bellezza in noi.
Continua a sognare, è così bello e fa così bene all'anima. Ci sarà tempo per il disincanto, per il mondo reale...forse ti sarà anche risparmiato, non so, potresti essere una delle poche fortunate, oppure potresti passare la vita nell'"ignoranza" nel vero senso della parola, nella non conoscenza di fatti sgradevoli, che sarebbe bene non conoscere mai...perché, vedi, una volta che si sanno, cambia tutto.
Anch'io ero nell'oblìo, non sapevo nè immaginavo niente, ma per come sono fatta io, persona che ama la sincerità sopra a ogni cosa, preferisco saperla la verità, anche se mi ha fatto male.
Sono stata sincera nel risponderti, perché sono fatta così.
Peccato che pochi possano vantare questo pregio


----------



## Diletta (3 Giugno 2011)

Mi viene da esclamare: "...e si comincia bene !" 
Se ti ha già incornato ora, agli albori di una bella storia, te lo immagini fra un po' di anni, quando la routine avrà avvolto tutto quanto di monotonia, perchè è fisiologico che sarà così, non sempre ovviamente, ma capiterà.




Amoremio ha detto:


> dilè ....



Amoremio, ma che ho detto da trasalire così...?

Il mio non l'ha fatto subito...come il suo.

(Scusa, ho letto solo ora)


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

danyla ha detto:


> Qual'è secondo te il "cammino del traditore"?


Il traditore sostituisce l'affetto peer il coniuge a un affetto che sa essere sbagliato, ma per questo più eccitante. Non credo che un traditore sia infelice se venisse tradito (tranne Lothar, ma lui è incoerente al massimo) perchè si sentirebbe alla pari del partner...ma credo cche farebbe malissimo al traditore il tradimento dell'amante, con relative balle. Quello credo che potrebbe far sbarellare un traditore (tranne Lothar che ancora per me è una incognita).
Se  uno vuole vendetta sul partner fedifrego e fare  in modo che l'amante tradisca con un'altra persona...e filmare il tutto e mostrarlo a relativa moglie o marito, non aggiusterà nulla, ma si vedrà la stessa faccia di noi stessi quando siamo stati traditi, un sistema perverso ma attuabile.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il traditore sostituisce l'affetto peer il coniuge a un affetto che sa essere sbagliato, ma per questo più eccitante. Non credo che un traditore sia infelice se venisse tradito (tranne Lothar, ma lui è incoerente al massimo) perchè si sentirebbe alla pari del partner...ma credo cche farebbe malissimo al traditore il tradimento dell'amante, con relative balle. Quello credo che potrebbe far sbarellare un traditore (tranne Lothar che ancora per me è una incognita).
> Se  uno vuole vendetta sul partner fedifrego e fare  in modo che l'amante tradisca con un'altra persona...e filmare il tutto e mostrarlo a relativa moglie o marito, non aggiusterà nulla, ma si vedrà la stessa faccia di noi stessi quando siamo stati traditi, un sistema perverso ma attuabile.


Tutto qui?
Io non sono mai stato capace in vita mia di sostituire un affetto con un altro.
Quello che io provo per la matra è tutto e solo per la matra, quello che provo per sabina è un altro paio di maniche eh? Non ti dico quello per Sole...
Tutto questo per dirti...che il cammino del traditore...deve avere un punto di partenza...ma vediamolo questo traditore in erba: lo troviamo amato? Felice? Realizzato ? Partiamo da lì...

Se poi parli dell'amore che lega due persone nonostante entrambi siano legati ad altri coniugi...lì mi sa che quello si che è amore fedele. 
Ma le corna tra amanti possono magari esistere se uno dei due è innamorato e l'altro invece è lì per giocattolare e va anche con altri eh?
Ma difficile parlare di tradimento se non c'è un patto di fedeltà no?

Parliamo di Lothar.
Punto primo, la tigre non si farebbe mai sgamare: fidati Daniele...quella donna non la manipoli...non la imbrogli e non la cucchi. Lothar si direbbe eh va ben dai alla fine della fiera me lo sono meritato, ma arriverebbe anche a scusarla...insomma difficile che una signora come la moglie di Lothar non abbia uno stuolo di corteggiatori. Ma è sempre una donna che può fulminarti con un'occhiataccia. Anzi...se le fai uno sgarbo...o le manchi di rispetto vedi cosa ti capita.

Ancora Lothar...non teme le corna da amante...Lothar è uomo contro gli amanti! E lo vedi alzare le mani al cielo e dire...ma come si fa, come mi dispiace per questa gente che si fa un secondo marito o una seconda moglie...
Daniele fidati. Lothar è una faina a caccia di galline eh?
Quando ha razziato amen. Su certe cose non ci possono essere i sentimenti eh? O gli affetti...
Se una dicesse a Lothar...mi sono innamorata di te...lui con fare paterno le direbbe...ma no dai, non devi, non bisogna, io ho già una moglie, come farei a badarne due?


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il traditore sostituisce l'affetto peer il coniuge a un affetto che sa essere sbagliato, ma per questo più eccitante. Non credo che un traditore sia infelice se venisse tradito (tranne Lothar, ma lui è incoerente al massimo) perchè si sentirebbe alla pari del partner...ma credo cche farebbe malissimo al traditore il tradimento dell'amante, con relative balle. Quello credo che potrebbe far sbarellare un traditore (tranne Lothar che ancora per me è una incognita).
> Se  uno vuole vendetta sul partner fedifrego e fare  in modo che l'amante tradisca con un'altra persona...e filmare il tutto e mostrarlo a relativa moglie o marito, non aggiusterà nulla, ma si vedrà la stessa faccia di noi stessi quando siamo stati traditi, un sistema perverso ma attuabile.



No, per me sbagli nella tua visione sui traditori.
Questi non sopportano di ricevere lo stesso trattamento dal partner. Sì, ammetterebbero di esserselo meritato, ma da qui ad accettarlo e a non esserne infelici ne passa di strada...
Questi, nel loro egocentrismo esasperato, non riuscirebbero ad elaborarlo, mai, neanche fra cent'anni, sarebbe troppo oltraggioso.
Parlo dei traditori etichettati come donnaioli (Lothar) per i quali non esiste sentimento che potrebbe in qualche modo giustificare i loro comportamenti.
Per loro, una conquista in più è appagamento di un istinto atavico, nè più nè meno.
Che poi ci sia l'equivalente femminile di questo ruolo, non ne discuto, oggi è emerso con prepotenza ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti, e tanto conta l'emulazione e il desiderio di impadronirsi di quella libertà  che era tutta maschile.  C'è la parità e ci sia anche in questo campo, ognuno ha il dono del libero arbitrio e ha una coscienza a cui rispondere, oltre ad avere un marito/moglie da ingannare a loro piacimento.
Che belle personcine !


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me sbagli nella tua visione sui traditori.
> Questi non sopportano di ricevere lo stesso trattamento dal partner. Sì, ammetterebbero di esserselo meritato, ma da qui ad accettarlo e a non esserne infelici ne passa di strada...
> Questi, nel loro egocentrismo esasperato, non riuscirebbero ad elaborarlo, mai, neanche fra cent'anni, sarebbe troppo oltraggioso.
> Parlo dei traditori etichettati come donnaioli (Lothar) per i quali non esiste sentimento che potrebbe in qualche modo giustificare i loro comportamenti.
> ...



Parecchio incavolata oggi, eh, Diletta?
Come va? Tuo marito fa qualche passo verso di te?


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me sbagli nella tua visione sui traditori.
> Questi non sopportano di ricevere lo stesso trattamento dal partner. Sì, ammetterebbero di esserselo meritato, ma da qui ad accettarlo e a non esserne infelici ne passa di strada...
> Questi, nel loro egocentrismo esasperato, non riuscirebbero ad elaborarlo, mai, neanche fra cent'anni, sarebbe troppo oltraggioso.
> Parlo dei traditori etichettati come donnaioli (Lothar) per i quali non esiste sentimento che potrebbe in qualche modo giustificare i loro comportamenti.
> ...


Diletta, allora per questi presunti donnaioli c'è solo il tradimento del rispettivo coniuge allora come giusta punizione, forse gli farebbe davvero bene, anzi ne sono certo, meno spavaldi e più umili.


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Parecchio incavolata oggi, eh, Diletta?
> Come va? Tuo marito fa qualche passo verso di te?





Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, allora per questi presunti donnaioli c'è solo il tradimento del rispettivo coniuge allora come giusta punizione, forse gli farebbe davvero bene, anzi ne sono certo, meno spavaldi e più umili.




Nausicaa: traspare così tanto l'incavolatura?
Mi sa di sì, non riesco mai ad apparire per quella che non sono.
Mio marito fa di tutto, sono io ferma su certi punti. Ora mi è venuto un altro pensiero pazzesco: vedo di immaginarmi con lui fino alla fine dei miei giorni, fedele come lo sono sempre stata. Tu dirai: e allora?...
E allora mi prende una rabbia tale da farmi male lo stomaco perché penso che lui l'abbia avuta vinta, che abbia ottenuto il suo obiettivo fino in fondo, cioè di aver avuto me al suo fianco e di essersi anche tolto qualche soddisfazioncina.
Io non voglio più essere la donna irreprensibile, che non gli mancherebbe mai di rispetto perché ha un alto senso della morale, di ciò che si fa e che non si deve fare. Io non voglio più essergli fedele a vita, non credo che se lo meriti più questo dono.
Sì, io mi sento umiliata e non so come fare....
Questo è ora il mio problema più spinoso.
Lui non ci sente da quell'orecchio, è ovvio che è così, che potrebbe dirmi?

Daniele: hai perfettamente ragione, vedi risposta che ho dato a Nausicaa.
Viene fuori un altro aspetto del mio carattere, che è il contrario della mitezza.
C'è tanta voglia di rivalsa, ma dopo so già che sarebbe finita, e vedi, non sono sola, c'è anche la famiglia in gioco sul piatto della bilancia


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nausicaa: traspare così tanto l'incavolatura?
> Mi sa di sì, non riesco mai ad apparire per quella che non sono.
> Mio marito fa di tutto, sono io ferma su certi punti. Ora mi è venuto un altro pensiero pazzesco: vedo di immaginarmi con lui fino alla fine dei miei giorni, fedele come lo sono sempre stata. Tu dirai: e allora?...
> E allora mi prende una rabbia tale da farmi male lo stomaco perché penso che lui l'abbia avuta vinta, che abbia ottenuto il suo obiettivo fino in fondo, cioè di aver avuto me al suo fianco e di essersi anche tolto qualche soddisfazioncina.
> ...



Diletta, e che, allora quando uno riceve un torto, l'importante è che l'altro perda qualcosa, per poter essere perdonato?
Il senso della tua fedeltà, sta nei tuoi principi, o nel fatto che lui ti doveva essere fedele?
Sei fedele per lui o per te?
Se è per lui, tradiscilo. Ma non è così, non sei fedele per lui.
Il problema è che lui non è stato fedele a te, e non sopporti di non riuscire a fargli venire paura.
Non vuoi essere irreprensibile? non esserlo. Fatti una vacanza con le amiche in grecia e smollagli i pargoli.
Diletta, mettiti d'accordo con un amico, e fingi di avere una relazione. O anche fagli vedere che ti vengono dietro.

O stai fremendo perchè il tuo alto senso della morale non ti ha portato quello che pensavi ovvio, ovvero la sua fedeltà? La tua "fede" non ti ha protetta...

Diletta, hai tempo e modo di capire se qualcosa sta cambiando in te. Piano piano, con calma, vedrai che rimetterai a fuoco ciò che per te è importante. Coraggio!


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Carissima, parlando ccon tuo mrito digli chiaro e tondo che sei sua moglie ma ti senti in diritto di recuperare le cose perdute e quindi che non senti dentro di te il dovere di essergli fedele, senza tradire guarda la sua risposta, goditi la sua incazzatura e poi digli che è un ipocrito del cazzo e che se ti conoscesse saprebbe che tu non fai ila troia come lui ha fatto il puttaniere. Fidati di me, lo umiliera un poco e almeno dopo ti sentirai alla pari, perchè onestamente, quello che vuoi è umiliarlo come lui ha fatto con te, traspare questo.


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, parlando ccon tuo mrito digli chiaro e tondo che sei sua moglie ma ti senti in diritto di recuperare le cose perdute e quindi che non senti dentro di te il dovere di essergli fedele, senza tradire guarda la sua risposta, goditi la sua incazzatura e poi digli che è un ipocrito del cazzo e che se ti conoscesse saprebbe che tu non fai ila troia come lui ha fatto il puttaniere. Fidati di me, lo umiliera un poco e almeno dopo ti sentirai alla pari, perchè onestamente, quello che vuoi è umiliarlo come lui ha fatto con te, traspare questo.



Carissimo, gli ho già detto quelle cose, anche oggi stesso. Lui è molto dispiaciuto nel sentirmi parlare così, oggi mi ha detto che se penso che la felicità per me sia oltre la porta di casa non mi impedirà certo di non passarla quella porta, ma mi ha anche avvisato che non è tutto oro quel che luccica e ciò che può sembrarmi una soluzione può essere in realtà un miraggio pericoloso per me. 
Sì, lo vorrei umiliare, ma soprattutto vorrei che provasse ad essere dall'altra parte.
Purtroppo a parole e basta non mi sento alla pari, non mi appaga, lò'ho già provato varie volte. Sono sfoghi del cazzo, ma lui un po' di paura ce l'ha...


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, parlando ccon tuo mrito digli chiaro e tondo che sei sua moglie ma ti senti in diritto di recuperare le cose perdute e quindi che non senti dentro di te il dovere di essergli fedele, senza tradire guarda la sua risposta, goditi la sua incazzatura e poi digli che è un ipocrito del cazzo e che se ti conoscesse saprebbe che tu non fai ila troia come lui ha fatto il puttaniere. Fidati di me, lo umiliera un poco e almeno dopo ti sentirai alla pari, perchè onestamente, quello che vuoi è umiliarlo come lui ha fatto con te, traspare questo.




..dimenticavo: l'umiliazione vera la proverebbe soltanto con due paia di corna autentiche, credimi. Il resto passa e va. Lui sopporta i miei discorsi e le mie crisi, fino a quando reggerà, sperando di arrivare ad una fine positiva per noi.
Sono sicura che se andassi con un altro non me lo perdonerebbe mai, gli  farei schifo, invece io lo devo accettare...dove sta scritto?
Già, me l'ha detto anche la mia guida spirituale: la donna ha in mano il potere del perdono, lei lo può fare, per un uomo è quasi una battaglia persa in partenza.
Ma è poi così vero?
Sto mettendo in discussione anche l'appoggio di una persona per me importante e a cui credevo...sono proprio messa male ultimamente.
Confusione e ancora confusione dentro la mia testa.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..dimenticavo: l'umiliazione vera la proverebbe soltanto con due paia di corna autentiche, credimi. Il resto passa e va. Lui sopporta i miei discorsi e le mie crisi, fino a quando reggerà, sperando di arrivare ad una fine positiva per noi.
> Sono sicura che se andassi con un altro non me lo perdonerebbe mai, gli  farei schifo, invece io lo devo accettare...dove sta scritto? da nessuna parte
> Già, me l'ha detto anche la mia guida spirituale: *la donna ha in mano il potere del perdono, lei lo può fare, per un uomo è quasi una battaglia persa in partenza.*
> Ma è poi così vero?
> ...



Per il grassetto... leggendo qua dentro, ti sarai accorta che non è così schematica la cosa (la tua guida spirituale è un uomo?).
Diletta, scusa se mi ripeto... rimani fedele se la fedeltà rimane un valore *per te*.
Se non lo è più, vedrai che fare.

A proposito del tuo post precedente... non è che lui non ti impedisce di prendere la porta... è lui che, in caso, dovrebbe lasciare la casa coniugale a figli e madre.
Ci ha pensato a questo? 

E ti da fastidio che tu non abbia questo tanto decantato "potere del perdono", perchè tuo marito continua a darlo troppo per scontato, non reagisce come "dovrebbe".
Non ti senti in mano alcun potere.
Prenditelo. Minaccialo di separazione (tanto le parole lasciano il tempo che trovano)
Digli che le sue scuse sono patetiche, che è lui che ti fa schifo. 
Dai voce alla tua rabbia, per una volta. Non sentirti obbligata ad essere la mogliettina che tutto capisce e tutto comprende.
Quello sì sarebbe un bello schiaffo per tuo marito.
pensaci.


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Dal mio punto di vista sia l'uomo che la donna devono essere capaci al perdono, se si pensa che l'uomo la possa perdere in partenza lo si sminuisce a vile perdente.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me sbagli nella tua visione sui traditori.
> Questi non sopportano di ricevere lo stesso trattamento dal partner. Sì, ammetterebbero di esserselo meritato, ma da qui ad accettarlo e a non esserne infelici ne passa di strada...
> Questi, nel loro egocentrismo esasperato, non riuscirebbero ad elaborarlo, mai, neanche fra cent'anni, sarebbe troppo oltraggioso.
> Parlo dei traditori etichettati come donnaioli (Lothar) per i quali non esiste sentimento che potrebbe in qualche modo giustificare i loro comportamenti.
> ...


Diletta mi fai tenerezza.
Generalizzi...non è che il tizio dall'egocentrismo esagerato sia il tuo amato lui?
Mi piace come lo hai sempre difeso a spada tratta...
Non mi piace come etichetti Lothar.
I donnaioli, sono persone che investono una montagna di tempo e denaro per correre dietro alle donnine...
Lothar, non è così, prima viene tutto il suo mondo, e il suo lavoro...poi ohi se capita l'occasione propizia ci sta...se non capita amen.
Ma non me lo vedo Lothar...perdere una giornata di lavoro per correre dietro ad una tizia...proprio non me lo vedo...


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta mi fai tenerezza.
> Generalizzi...non è che il tizio dall'egocentrismo esagerato sia il tuo amato lui?
> Mi piace come lo hai sempre difeso a spada tratta...
> Non mi piace come etichetti Lothar.
> ...



E allora ti dirò che Lothar è un libertino, ti è più congeniale come "etichetta" conte?
Lo so che ha anche altro da fare, ci mancherebbe, così come è stato per il mio lui, che si definisce anche lui uno che ha sfruttato le occasioni e che non è andato  a cercarsele, quindi per me appunto un libertino (vocabolo che sta bene anche a lui). 
Se è questione di terminologia, allora te la passo, c'è una leggerissima sfumatura di significato.....  
Che poi questa tipologia di personaggi (alla quale se non erro appartieni anche tu conte) siano più o meno egocentrici, io ho già espresso la mia opinione.


----------



## Niko74 (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..dimenticavo: l'umiliazione vera la proverebbe soltanto con due paia di corna autentiche, credimi. Il resto passa e va. Lui sopporta i miei discorsi e le mie crisi, fino a quando reggerà, sperando di arrivare ad una fine positiva per noi.
> *Sono sicura che se andassi con un altro non me lo perdonerebbe mai, gli farei schifo, invece io lo devo accettare...dove sta scritto?*
> *Già, me l'ha detto anche la mia guida spirituale: la donna ha in mano il potere del perdono, lei lo può fare, per un uomo è quasi una battaglia persa in partenza.*
> Ma è poi così vero?
> ...


Ah beh....lui non può certo avere pretese a tal riguardi eh  Gli faresti schifo ecc, ecc.....però lo dovrebbe accettare pure lui se dovesse capitare (e volesse continuare il matrimonio). 
Dipende tutto da TE: se per te non ha più importanza la fedeltà verso tuo marito devi fare quello che vuoi TU!! 

Per il grassetto in rosso: Emhhh...come dire.... la tua guida spirituale dice cose per me errate nel senso che può perdonare l'uomo come la donna...ma questo già te lo ho detto svariate volte.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora ti dirò che Lothar è un libertino, ti è più congeniale come "etichetta" conte?
> Lo so che ha anche altro da fare, ci mancherebbe, così come è stato per il mio lui, che si definisce anche lui uno che ha sfruttato le occasioni e che non è andato  a cercarsele, quindi per me appunto un libertino (vocabolo che sta bene anche a lui).
> Se è questione di terminologia, allora te la passo, c'è una leggerissima sfumatura di significato.....
> Che poi questa tipologia di personaggi (alla quale se non erro appartieni anche tu conte) siano più o meno egocentrici, io ho già espresso la mia opinione.


No lui è un angelo mutante in diavolo...
Mah...il libertinaggio è per me una condizione della mente.
Si sono molto egocentrico.
Ma non mi piace sentirmi dentro una tipologia: a me piace essere un insieme di cose che coesistono. 
Posso dirti che ho si fatto come Lothar, ma ero giovane...poi mi sono fatto il mio piccolo vigneto dove sono coccolato no?
E sto là nel tempietto della sirena di atlantide...
Diletta io ho solo cercato la mia compagna.
Trovata lei, non mi serve altro.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah beh....lui non può certo avere pretese a tal riguardi eh  Gli faresti schifo ecc, ecc.....però lo dovrebbe accettare pure lui se dovesse capitare (e volesse continuare il matrimonio).
> Dipende tutto da TE: se per te non ha più importanza la fedeltà verso tuo marito devi fare quello che vuoi TU!!
> 
> Per il grassetto in rosso: Emhhh...come dire.... la tua guida spirituale dice cose per me errate nel senso che può perdonare l'uomo come la donna...ma questo già te lo ho detto svariate volte.


Ma quello che vuole una persona cazzo, è a prescindere di quello che riceve, è a prescindere dalle reazioni di un comportamento dell'altro no?
Il problema di Diletta è che lei vorrebbe indietro il suo maritino sul piedistallo da cui è caduto.
Diletta: lascia stare il dover per forza tradire, ma forse potresti fare così:
Gli dici: ok tu ti sei preso le tue libertà in cose che ti piacevano e ti appagavano, ora lo faccio anch'io eh?
Non riesco a percepirti come cacciatrice di uomini, ma potresti per lo meno, aprirti un tantino a chi magari ti corteggia no?
Ma se io venissi usato come capro espiatorio per una vendetta...mi sentirei l'uomo più avvilito della terra.
Stai attenta invece con certi giochetti, perchè rischi di apparire a lui una donnetta da poco...quella che fa le ripichette del cazzo...
Poi non hai le prove dei suoi tradimenti...
Pensa se lui ha solo giocattolato, flirtato ecc..ecc...e tu vai fino in fondo...poi sarai schiacciata dai rimorsi.

Se non fai certe cose non è per obbligo, ma semplicemente perchè non senti il bisogno di farle eh?
Ma capisco che in qualche maniera una tradita, rivendichi un risarcimento...


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah beh....lui non può certo avere pretese a tal riguardi eh  Gli faresti schifo ecc, ecc.....però lo dovrebbe accettare pure lui se dovesse capitare (e volesse continuare il matrimonio).
> Dipende tutto da TE: se per te non ha più importanza la fedeltà verso tuo marito devi fare quello che vuoi TU!!
> 
> Per il grassetto in rosso: Emhhh...come dire.... la tua guida spirituale dice cose per me errate nel senso che può perdonare l'uomo come la donna...ma questo già te lo ho detto svariate volte.



Allora, ne abbiamo parlato proprio prima. Non sa come reagirebbe ad un mio eventuale tradimento, certamente non può dire che al solo pensiero gli farebbe piacere. E' ovvio che sa che anche a me la cosa ha fatto male, e infatti erano cose che dovevano restare segrete per sempre, non erano previste queste confessioni. 
Ora le so, ma il fatto che io possa col tempo accettarle tutte non mi dà nessuna garanzia che lui possa fare altrettanto, sarebbe un rischio e basta.
Quindi, ora come ora la cosa da stabilire è se ci tengo ancora tanto al nostro matrimonio e a noi e agire di conseguenza.
La cosa da combattere è invece la rabbia e la voglia di rivalsa, che non accenna a placarsi. 

Vedi, la guida spirituale è guarda caso un sacerdote, quindi è abbastanza logico che abbia una visione del genere, che io, tra l'altro, riesco a condividere in buona parte, ma stento a mettere in pratica...


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che vuole una persona cazzo, è a prescindere di quello che riceve, è a prescindere dalle reazioni di un comportamento dell'altro no?
> Il problema di Diletta è che lei vorrebbe indietro il suo maritino sul piedistallo da cui è caduto.
> Diletta: lascia stare il dover per forza tradire, ma forse potresti fare così:
> Gli dici: ok tu ti sei preso le tue libertà in cose che ti piacevano e ti appagavano, ora lo faccio anch'io eh?
> ...



Conte, ma che giocattolato? Uso anch'io questa parola per voler dire scopato, questo è il termine corretto.
Conosco parecchi particolari perché ho voluto saperli. Sono fatta così.
Ovvio che non tutti i colpi sono andati a segno...ma comunque...   
Chi è quel pazzo che inventerebbe cose del genere per poi farsi crocifiggere?

Riguardo al consiglio: già fatto, lui mi vede diversa, mi controlla i messaggi del cell. Ha paura e la cosa mi intriga e molto.  
Conte, quali sono le ripicchette del cazzo?per le quali apparirei una donnetta? 
Non certo quelle che mi hai consigliato di mettere in atto.
Sai una cosa, a forza di parlare con lui di tradimenti, mi scatta come un meccanismo di emularlo, forse per sfida, vendetta, pretesa di risarcimento, voglia di provare anch'io cose mai provate, capisci Conte?
Sì che capisci.
La cosa è molto rischiosa...e mio marito è al corrente del pericolo.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, ma che giocattolato? Uso anch'io questa parola per voler dire scopato, questo è il termine corretto.
> Conosco parecchi particolari perché ho voluto saperli. Sono fatta così.
> Ovvio che non tutti i colpi sono andati a segno...ma comunque...
> Chi è quel pazzo che inventerebbe cose del genere per poi farsi crocifiggere?
> ...


Si ti capisco...
Mi ricordi qualcuno
e mi fai na montagna di tenerezza
Allora prova ste cose...
Dai vien qua dal Conte che ti insegna tutto come fare...:carneval:
Allora cosa vuoi provare?
Conoscere uno sul virtuale, portartelo su fb, chattolarci insieme, e poi incontrarlo e rintanarti in un motel?
Ok...ho sentito un crack alle dita...mi devo fermare

AHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Dai passami il tuo numero di cellulare...
dai te li mando io sms innamorosi...
AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...

Uffi...un'altro carck...
Donna buona...buona...qui il conte lavora per una nobile causa...


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Diletta, e che, allora quando uno riceve un torto, l'importante è che l'altro perda qualcosa, per poter essere perdonato?
> Il senso della tua fedeltà, sta nei tuoi principi, o nel fatto che lui ti doveva essere fedele?
> Sei fedele per lui o per te?
> Se è per lui, tradiscilo. Ma non è così, non sei fedele per lui.
> ...



Tanti, troppi pensieri si avvolgono nella mia mente, mi soffocano!!!

Il senso della mia fedeltà non è legato alla sua fedeltà per me. Sembra strano, ma è così.
Allora cos'è che mi procura dispiacere e rabbia? Un po' l'ho capito: 

rabbia per gli inganni subiti (è scontata)

rabbia per la presunzione che ha avuto di credere che non l'avrei mai scoperto (come infatti è stato in tutto quel tempo) e per avermi considerato una da fregare facilmente (lo penso io, ma è ovvio che è così) perché tanto innamorata

rabbia per essere comunque rimasta indietro rispetto a lui e non poter vantare esperienze al riguardo (perdita di occasioni capitate)

rabbia per aver fatto un così plateale errore di valutazione

forte gelosia per quelle storielle non circoscritte ad una volta e basta, ma un po' più consistenti, con tutto quello che si fa per arrivare allo scopo.
(corteggiamento...). Questo è un grande scoglio per me 

rabbia e delusione per aver appurato che stava avendo una recidiva di recente 

Su tutto il resto, non sono più quella di prima e lui lo vede, ne è anche turbato, ed è bene così. Penso più a me stessa, ad essere più carina anche fisicamente e lui ne è geloso.   

Sulla fedeltà, forse ti ho già risposto: non la pretendo da lui neanche ora alla luce di quanto è successo, perché penso che lui non sia comunque di mia proprietà e se mi sarà fedele sarà perché lo vorrà lui, non perché è sotto minaccia. 
Naturalmente dovremo ridisegnare i confini da non superare e negoziare un nuovo contratto che vada bene ad entrambi, ma questo domani, con fede migliore...... stasera è più forte il terrore **

**E' stato più forte di me e ho parafrasato il mio amato De André !!
(da La Buona Novella)   
Sarà l'ora tarda...


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ti capisco...
> Mi ricordi qualcuno
> e mi fai na montagna di tenerezza
> Allora prova ste cose...
> ...




Dai, stai buono Conte...non fare così.

Piacerebbe anche a me come a tutte quante riprovare le lusinghe del corteggiamento, condito con un po' di trasgressione.
Io ho il coraggio di ammetterlo.
Lui conosce questi miei desideri... e mi dice: lo sai che vogliono solo scopare, è a questo che vuoi arrivare? Ce l'hai già l'uomo per fare questo, non ti basta più?
E ha paura...
Gli ho detto di non andare via perché sono fragile ora, capisci no?
Buona notte Conte


----------



## elena (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai, stai buono Conte...non fare così.
> 
> Piacerebbe anche a me come a tutte quante riprovare le lusinghe del corteggiamento, condito con un po' di trasgressione.
> Io ho il coraggio di ammetterlo.
> ...


Devi farti forte, invece. 
Cazzo, Diletta, tira fuori le palle. E' lui che ora è fragile, non tu. 
Ma dai! Che logica contorta e distorta: ti mette sul loro stesso piano, loro vogliono solo scopare, tu ce l'hai già l'uomo con cui scopare. Loro...tu. E lui? Ah già, lui è solo il benefattore (o penefattore? :mrgreen di tutte voi messe insieme, munifico  con chi ce l'ha e con chi non ce l'ha. 
Scusami tanto DIletta, ma mi fa rabbia leggere queste cose.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Devi farti forte, invece.
> Cazzo, Diletta, tira fuori le palle. E' lui che ora è fragile, non tu.
> Ma dai! Che logica contorta e distorta: ti mette sul loro stesso piano, loro vogliono solo scopare, tu ce l'hai già l'uomo con cui scopare. Loro...tu. E lui? Ah già, lui è solo il benefattore (o penefattore? :mrgreen di tutte voi messe insieme, munifico  con chi ce l'ha e con chi non ce l'ha.
> Scusami tanto DIletta, ma mi fa rabbia leggere queste cose.


Mah un po' se le beve e un po' se le racconta...
Lui parla molto da io ho il cazzo migliore del mondo eh?
E allora se anche fosse?
Gli dice...oh caro ero curiosa di assaggiare una pietanza diversa...appunto caro...mi sono solo fatta na scopatina eh?
Vediamo...
Diletta tanto può capitare che fai sesso con un altro e non ti appaghi per nulla...tanto può capitare che con il tipo giusto ti lanci in baldorie eh....
Senti ti dico io?
A me è capitato dall'estremo all'altro...da quella che ti dice...tranquillo è solo ansia di prestazione...capita, a quella che ti dice...brutto stronzo egoista che sei venuto prima di me senza aspettarmi...a quella che mi ha detto...sei un dio a letto.
Tu digli...lo so caro che se voglio scopare ho te...ma non mi basti più.
Povero lui...Diletta si sta svegliando fuori...o si adatta al corso degli eventi o la perde...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi viene da esclamare: "...e si comincia bene !"
> Se ti ha già incornato ora, agli albori di una bella storia, te lo immagini fra un po' di anni, quando la routine avrà avvolto tutto quanto di monotonia, perchè è fisiologico che sarà così, non sempre ovviamente, ma capiterà.
> 
> 
> ...


è quello che è successo a te

checchè tu ne dica


o contano anche le ore e i minuti?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...........
> Daniele: hai perfettamente ragione, vedi risposta che ho dato a Nausicaa.
> Viene fuori un altro aspetto del mio carattere, che è il contrario della mitezza.
> C'è tanta voglia di rivalsa, ma dopo so già che sarebbe finita, e vedi, non sono sola, c'è anche la famiglia in gioco sul piatto della bilancia


ti rendi conto che ondeggi tra 
- giustificarlo totalmente per ciò che sai, ciò che sospetti e ciò che potrebbe fare in futuro
- tradirlo a tua volta

ma ci sono tante gradazioni intermedie che non sembri considerare


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..dimenticavo: l'umiliazione vera la proverebbe soltanto con due paia di corna autentiche, credimi. Il resto passa e va. Lui sopporta i miei discorsi e le mie crisi, fino a quando reggerà, sperando di arrivare ad una fine positiva per noi.
> Sono sicura che se andassi con un altro non me lo perdonerebbe mai, gli farei schifo, invece io lo devo accettare...dove sta scritto?
> Già, me l'ha detto anche la mia guida spirituale: *la donna ha in mano il potere del perdono, lei lo può fare, per un uomo è quasi una battaglia persa in partenza.*
> *Ma è poi così vero?*
> ...


 
no 
non è affatto un dogma

qui dentro lo leggi oggi giorno

come leggi che non è vero che gli uomini non possono evitare le scappatelle

e la tua guida spirituale
invece di infarcirti di dogmi
dovrebbe aiutarti a far luce in ciò che veramente vuoi

io non credo che ciò che veramente vuoi sia tradirlo per ripicca
ma sei tu che devi coscientemente trovare la tua strada
e per fare questo devi, secondo me, essere consapevole che nessuna strada ti è preclusa

non crogiolarti nel pensiero "non lo tradisco perchè così è giusto fare, ma in fondo potevo volerlo fare"
sei cresciutella per nasconderti dietro a un dito
e anche per far finta di non sapere che le menzogne hanno le gambe corte, danno soluzioni di breve respiro
anche e soprattutto quando sono menzogne che propiniamo a noi stessi


----------



## Niko74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, ma che giocattolato? Uso anch'io questa parola per voler dire scopato, questo è il termine corretto.
> Conosco parecchi particolari perché ho voluto saperli. Sono fatta così.
> Ovvio che non tutti i colpi sono andati a segno...ma comunque...
> Chi è quel pazzo che inventerebbe cose del genere per poi farsi crocifiggere?
> ...


Ah ah ah :rotfl:sta cosa che LUI ti controlla mi fa ridere....Non per te eh....solo che immagino mia moglie controllare i miei scoppierei a riderle in faccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Alla fine se è voglia di provare cose nuove e se pensi ti farebbe stare meglio fallo.
Se invece è per vendetta, risarcimento, sfida...non credo staresti meglio.
Poi fai tu


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora ti dirò che Lothar è un libertino, ti è più congeniale come "etichetta" conte?
> Lo so che ha anche altro da fare, ci mancherebbe, così come è stato per il mio lui, che si definisce anche lui uno che ha sfruttato le occasioni e che *non è andato a cercarsele*, quindi per me appunto un libertino (vocabolo che sta bene anche a lui).
> Se è questione di terminologia, allora te la passo, c'è una leggerissima sfumatura di significato.....
> Che poi questa tipologia di personaggi (alla quale se non erro appartieni anche tu conte) siano più o meno egocentrici, io ho già espresso la mia opinione.


ma che stai a ddì?
ma smetti di raccontartela
guarda in faccia la realtà


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che stai a ddì?
> ma smetti di raccontartela
> guarda in faccia la realtà


 :up:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai, stai buono Conte...non fare così.
> 
> Piacerebbe anche a me come a tutte quante riprovare le lusinghe del corteggiamento, condito con un po' di trasgressione.
> Io ho il coraggio di ammetterlo.
> ...


anche lui aveva una donna felice di scopare con lui

non gli è bastata


----------



## Niko74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai, stai buono Conte...non fare così.
> 
> Piacerebbe anche a me come a tutte quante riprovare le lusinghe del corteggiamento, condito con un po' di trasgressione.
> Io ho il coraggio di ammetterlo.
> ...


Le ho dette pari pari a mia moglie i primi giorni dopo la scoperta e lei "no...non è vero...lui è diverso...e bla bla bla...".....poi....si è rivelato tutto vero visto che il tipo è sparito 

Però che te lo dica lui che è proprio uno di quelli "che vuole solo scopare" (riferito a quello che ha fatto in passato).....mi fa sorridere 

Se ha paura...sono problemi suoi :up:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, ma che giocattolato? Uso anch'io questa parola per voler dire scopato, questo è il termine corretto.
> Conosco parecchi particolari perché ho voluto saperli. Sono fatta così.
> Ovvio che non tutti i colpi sono andati a segno...ma comunque...
> Chi è quel pazzo che inventerebbe cose del genere per poi farsi crocifiggere?
> ...



Se, come no....da cagarsi addosso...:mrgreen:

trombi anche con piu' gusto con lui...

dovevi chiudere la fabbrica invece....

fai prendere troooooppa paura tu...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai, stai buono Conte...non fare così.
> 
> Piacerebbe anche a me come a tutte quante riprovare le lusinghe del corteggiamento, condito con un po' di trasgressione.
> Io ho il coraggio di ammetterlo.
> ...


Ale', come firmare la propria condanna a morte...

e Diletta ce la siamo giocata...addio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti rendi conto che ondeggi tra
> - giustificarlo totalmente per ciò che sai, ciò che sospetti e ciò che potrebbe fare in futuro
> - tradirlo a tua volta
> 
> *ma ci sono tante gradazioni intermedie che non sembri considerare*






Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> non è affatto un dogma
> 
> qui dentro lo leggi oggi giorno
> ...



Sul grassetto, quando vuoi e quando puoi, mi aiuti a vedere quali sono le gradazioni intermedie?

Incomincio ad essere consapevole che nessuna strada mi è preclusa e che l'esito della nostra storia dipende solo da me a questo punto.
E' una grossa responsabilità, non c'è dubbio...


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Le ho dette pari pari a mia moglie i primi giorni dopo la scoperta e lei "no...non è vero...lui è diverso...e bla bla bla...".....poi....si è rivelato tutto vero visto che il tipo è sparito
> 
> *Però che te lo dica lui che è proprio uno di quelli "che vuole solo scopare" (riferito a quello che ha fatto in passato).....mi fa sorridere
> *
> Se ha paura...sono problemi suoi :up:



Ti fa sorridere e ti capisco, ma proprio perché c'è passato se ne intende un pochino e mi mette in guardia dagli approfittatori di donne (in questo caso di donne in crisi).
Che cosa potrei trovare fuori della mia porta di casa se non sesso e solo sesso fine a se stesso?
Ha perfettamente ragione, lo so bene che è così, non sono così sprovveduta.


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah un po' se le beve e un po' se le racconta...
> Lui parla molto da io ho il cazzo migliore del mondo eh?
> E allora se anche fosse?
> *Gli dice...oh caro ero curiosa di assaggiare una pietanza diversa...appunto caro...mi sono solo fatta na scopatina eh?*
> ...



Sul grassetto, non sarebbe da sciagurate perdere tutto per una misera, forse anche appagante scopatina fatta unicamente per assaggiare una pietanza diversa? 
Andava fatto prima questo assaggio, molto, molto prima...


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che stai a ddì?
> ma smetti di raccontartela
> guarda in faccia la realtà



Bé, dai, non è proprio proprio uguale....partire e andarsele a cercare di proposito non è un po' peggio....?

Lo so che sto cercando il "meno peggio"....ma devo pur trovare delle attenuanti, non trovi?


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche lui aveva una donna felice di scopare con lui
> 
> non gli è bastata



No, al tempo non gli è bastata: è un dato di fatto, non posso far finta che non sia stato così.
Ma potrebbe bastargli oggi


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul grassetto, non sarebbe da sciagurate perdere tutto per una misera, forse anche appagante scopatina fatta unicamente per assaggiare una pietanza diversa?
> Andava fatto prima questo assaggio, molto, molto prima...


Ma vedi è la paura di perdere tutto che ti frega...
Uffa ascolta i consigli di Sole e ti troverai bene!
Senti se muori dalla voglia di farti una scopatina extra per vedere che cosa si prova e come ci si sente dopo, fallo.
Se non fa per te...lascia perdere no?
Ti si dice solo che ehm...con la scopatina extra non risolvi nulla...e l'indomani avrai ancora al tuo fianco lui.


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Devi farti forte, invece.
> Cazzo, Diletta, tira fuori le palle. E' lui che ora è fragile, non tu.
> Ma dai! Che logica contorta e distorta: ti mette sul loro stesso piano, loro vogliono solo scopare, tu ce l'hai già l'uomo con cui scopare. Loro...tu. E lui? Ah già, lui è solo il benefattore (o penefattore? :mrgreen di tutte voi messe insieme, munifico  con chi ce l'ha e con chi non ce l'ha.
> Scusami tanto DIletta, ma mi fa rabbia leggere queste cose.



Ma no, non è proprio come pensi tu.
Siamo ambedue fragili, alle prese con qualcosa che al momento sembra essere più grande di noi.
Mi mette sullo stesso piano (solo in teoria, attenzione) perché abbiamo parlato  di sesso fine a sè stesso, le mie sono provocazioni nei suoi riguardi, ma lui mi mette in guardia da quello che troverei là fuori...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma no, non è proprio come pensi tu.
> Siamo ambedue fragili, alle prese con qualcosa che al momento sembra essere più grande di noi.
> Mi mette sullo stesso piano (solo in teoria, attenzione) perché abbiamo parlato  di sesso fine a sè stesso, le mie sono provocazioni nei suoi riguardi, ma lui mi mette in guardia da quello che troverei là fuori...



Ok, se vuoi te lo dico io cosa troverai là fuori. 
Non per dirti di fare o non fare -continuo a pensare che prima devi capire cosa vuoi davvero-

Troverai mascalzoni che non vedono l'ora di sbatterti per poi vantarsi con gli amici, e che ti prenderanno pure per il culo alle spalle, riempiendoti di complimenti non sentiti mentre ti danno della troia dentro di sè.

Troverai uomini gentili e carini, che ti apprezzeranno per come sei fisicamente, e proveranno piacere a condividere con te momenti di intimità e allegria

Troverai uomini gentili e carini che avranno piacere a stare in tua compagnia dentro e fuori dal letto, che non ti daranno per scontata visto che sarai una novità, e che ti diranno e daranno quelle cose che magari tuo marito non ti dice più.

Tornerai a casa, alternativamente, disgustata da te stessa, sentendoti sporca e misera, o per aria, forte, felice, sicura di te, euforica, piena di carica.

Fuori c'è, in campo maschile, quello che c'è in campo femminile.
Carino tuo marito a metterti in guardia da possibili delusioni, lo trovo molto altruista 

Continui a mancare il problema centrale. Ovvero cosa vuoi tu.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
infatti nessuna strada ti è preclusa
checchè ne dica la tua "guida spirituale"

allora trova quella maestra
la tua
il tuo obiettivo  qual'è?
cosa vuoi per la tua vita futura che spero assai lunga?
cosa vuole diletta a prescindere da suo marito, dalla guida spirituale, da quel che dice la gente?

butta giù un elenco con tutto ciò che vorresti scritto, anche  dettagliatamente se così ti viene,  ma di getto
anzi anche più d'uno, a seconda di come ti gira

dopo aver buttato giù un elenco rileggilo e, meditandole con cuore, cervello e pancia, metti le voci in ordine di priorità


quando ne avrai qualcuno
confrontali

e crea l'ELENCO

la prima voce indicherà il tuo obiettivo
e quelle immediatamente dopo i dettagli necessari e imprescindibili 
anche quelle successive ti diranno qualcosa
o per il testo o per la posizione in cui sono finiti


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bé, dai, non è proprio proprio uguale....partire e andarsele a cercare di proposito non è un po' peggio....?
> 
> Lo so che sto cercando il "meno peggio"....ma devo pur trovare delle attenuanti, non trovi?


no

tu devi (secondo me) guardare in faccia le realtà

per potertici confrontare seriamente

se no tra un po' di tempo rischi di crollare


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> 
> tu devi (secondo me) guardare in faccia le realtà
> 
> ...


 sono d'accordo...inutile cercare le "attenuanti"


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo...inutile cercare le "attenuanti"


Simy, le motivazioni per qualsiasi nostro comportamento ci sono sempre, ed è la prima cosa che si ricerca per dare una spiegazione al fatto in sè, e con le motivazioni anche le possibili attenuanti, se esistono.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, se vuoi te lo dico io cosa troverai là fuori.
> Non per dirti di fare o non fare -continuo a pensare che prima devi capire cosa vuoi davvero-
> 
> Troverai mascalzoni che non vedono l'ora di sbatterti per poi vantarsi con gli amici, e che ti prenderanno pure per il culo alle spalle, riempiendoti di complimenti non sentiti mentre ti danno della troia dentro di sè.
> ...


Come altruista...non è un furbastro


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come altruista...non è un furbastro



Guarda la faccina a fianco. Ero sarcastica.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti nessuna strada ti è preclusa
> checchè ne dica la tua "guida spirituale"
> 
> allora trova quella maestra
> ...


Io sento che lei cerca proprio l'unica che non può più avere...il suo maritino sul piedistallo eh?
E non sa come sostituire sta roba...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda la faccina a fianco. Ero sarcastica.


Tu sarcastica?
Lothar dove sei...
Cosa hai combinato a Nausicaa eh?
Tento Lothar toccami Nausicaa e ti spacco la faccie eh?


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Simy, le motivazioni per qualsiasi nostro comportamento ci sono sempre, ed è la prima cosa che si ricerca per dare una spiegazione al fatto in sè, e con le motivazioni anche le possibili attenuanti, se esistono.


 si è vero, ma spesso in queste circostanze le attenuanti non ci sono...oppure ce ne sono ben poche!
quando il mio ex compagno mi tradì anche io cercai le attenuanti...ma poi l'ha fatto di nuovo........quindi non riesco purtroppo a trovare attenuanti


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come altruista...non è un furbastro





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda la faccina a fianco. Ero sarcastica.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sento che lei cerca proprio l'unica che non può più avere...il suo maritino sul piedistallo eh?
> E non sa come sostituire sta roba...



Questa volta prendete proprio un abbaglio gigantesco !
Tutti e due.
Mi vuole un sacco di bene ed è abbastanza logico che abbia paura che possa prendere delle vie traverse per mancanza di piena lucidità.
Non è altruismo, è affetto (e non ridete)    

Per il piedistallo, ormai è andato a farsi fottere insieme a tutte le sdolcinature ad esso collegate. Non c'è più e non lo piango più.
Non vedetemi come una donnetta immatura, dopo la caduta bisogna anche rialzarsi, altrimenti la cosa puzza...
E poi, siamo tutti qui dentro orfani di un piedistallo caduto con qualcuno sopra, no?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sento che lei cerca proprio l'unica che non può più avere...il suo maritino sul piedistallo eh?
> E non sa come sostituire sta roba...


è ora di crescere

mettere il marito sul piedistallo non serve nè a lui nè a lei

e nemmeno decidere che deve scendere dal piedistallo ma poggiando i piedi in testa a lei
oppure che deve scendere dal piedistallo in modo che ci salga lei


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è ora di crescere
> 
> mettere il marito sul piedistallo non serve nè a lui nè a lei
> 
> ...



Serve tempo, immagino, tanto tempo.


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si è vero, ma spesso in queste circostanze le attenuanti non ci sono...oppure ce ne sono ben poche!
> quando il mio ex compagno mi tradì anche io cercai le attenuanti...ma poi l'ha fatto di nuovo........quindi non riesco purtroppo a trovare attenuanti


Ti capisco...
Nel mio caso qualche attenuante c'è e non perché la voglio trovare io.
Se ci saranno recidive, vedremo il da farsi e soprattutto vedremo di quali recidive si tratta...
Devo ancora vedere tante cose, con gli occhi della mente.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questa volta prendete proprio un abbaglio gigantesco !
> Tutti e due.
> Mi vuole un sacco di bene ed è abbastanza logico che abbia paura che possa prendere delle vie traverse per mancanza di piena lucidità.
> Non è altruismo, è affetto (e non ridete)
> ...


ma tuo marito l'ha capito?
se n'è accorto?


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tuo marito l'ha capito?
> se n'è accorto?



Eccome se se n'è accorto.
Non solo, gliel'ho detto fino alla nausea.
Dovremmo ripartire anche da qui.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eccome se se n'è accorto.
> Non solo, gliel'ho detto fino alla nausea.
> Dovremmo ripartire anche da qui.


pensa che da quel che racconti sembra che sia ancora convinto di poterti far ingoiare qualunque cosa

e forse non ha del tutto torto


----------



## Papero (6 Giugno 2011)

Rispetto al tuo primo post non so come si è evoluta la storia ma se è rimasto tutto come prima e tu ogni 3x2 gli rinfacci il tradimento secondo me è meglio se fai le tue valige e te ne torni a casa... Perchè l'immagine di lui che si scopa la tipa affiorerà tutti i giorni e rovinerà il vostro rapporto. Riparti da capo visto che sei giovane


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questa volta prendete proprio un abbaglio gigantesco !
> Tutti e due.
> Mi vuole un sacco di bene ed è abbastanza logico che abbia paura che possa prendere delle vie traverse per mancanza di piena lucidità.
> Non è altruismo, è affetto (e non ridete)
> ...


Hai voglia Diletta...hai voglia...
Abbiamo imparato che è sbagliato piedastallare eh? Perchè si resta a piedi.
Ma si che ti vuole bene eh?
Si è forse perdutamente innamorato di un'altra?
No e allora?
Secondo me tu senti anche che se sta roba si incunea tra te e lui, rischiate di passare il tempo a dirvene di tutti i colori, a maltrattarvi e si finisce male...
Ripeto ancora...parlane a Sole...garantisco io...la sa lunga e ha le idee chiarissime...


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa che da quel che racconti sembra che sia ancora convinto di poterti far ingoiare qualunque cosa
> 
> e forse non ha del tutto torto



E' un po' il suo carattere presuntuoso che trapela. Direi che è abbastanza rassegnato, forse sfinito da mesi di conflitti e di tensioni che lasciano il segno.
E' partito convinto di poter ricucire, ora non lo è più tanto, e io so che è preoccupato, tormentato. 
Dice "a questo punto fai la cosa che ti sembra migliore per la tua felicità" ma dice anche "è assurdo sfare tutto quanto, siamo sempre stati bene insieme, è una follia".
Insomma, è soprattutto sconcertato, pensava che ce la saremmo cavata in poco tempo e con poca crisi, questa è stata la sensazione che ha avuto inizialmente (sue parole). E' molto stanco, appare normale per chi lo conosce in superficie, ma io lo vedo che è abbattuto.     
Bè, mi sembra abbastanza normale...


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia Diletta...hai voglia...
> Abbiamo imparato che è sbagliato piedastallare eh? Perchè si resta a piedi.
> Ma si che ti vuole bene eh?
> Si è forse perdutamente innamorato di un'altra?
> ...


...Sì, ma dov'è Sole?
E poi, mi ha già detto tante di quelle cose, devo solo farne tesoro


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Rispetto al tuo primo post non so come si è evoluta la storia ma se è rimasto tutto come prima e tu ogni 3x2 gli rinfacci il tradimento secondo me è meglio se fai le tue valige e te ne torni a casa... Perchè l'immagine di lui che si scopa la tipa affiorerà tutti i giorni e rovinerà il vostro rapporto. Riparti da capo visto che sei giovane



Papero, che stai a dire?

Punto primo: me ne torno a casa...quale casa, questa è la mia casa!

Che intendi col dire riparti da capo?
Comunque, grazie per il giovane (anche se vecchia non lo sono)

Non gli rinfaccio il /i tradimenti tutti i giorni, sarei un carnefice, gli rinfaccio (quella sì) le umiliazioni subite (lui sa di cosa parlo), alcune marachelle sono passate immediatamente in prescrizione.


----------



## elena (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma no, non è proprio come pensi tu.
> Siamo ambedue fragili, alle prese con qualcosa che al momento sembra essere più grande di noi.
> Mi mette sullo stesso piano (solo in teoria, attenzione) perché abbiamo parlato  di sesso fine a sè stesso, le mie sono provocazioni nei suoi riguardi, ma lui mi mette in guardia da quello che troverei là fuori...


Il mio era stato solo uno sfogo di rabbia per quanto avevo letto, DIletta, prendilo come tale, ok?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' un po' il suo carattere presuntuoso che trapela. Direi che è abbastanza rassegnato, forse sfinito da mesi di conflitti e di tensioni che lasciano il segno.
> E' partito convinto di poter ricucire, ora non lo è più tanto, e io so che è preoccupato, tormentato.
> Dice "a questo punto fai la cosa che ti sembra migliore per la tua felicità" ma dice anche "è assurdo sfare tutto quanto, siamo sempre stati bene insieme, è una follia".
> Insomma, è soprattutto sconcertato, pensava che ce la saremmo cavata in poco tempo e con poca crisi, questa è stata la sensazione che ha avuto inizialmente (sue parole). E' molto stanco, appare normale per chi lo conosce in superficie, ma io lo vedo che è abbattuto.
> Bè, mi sembra abbastanza normale...


Diletta...non sfinirlo però...che delle volte non ti mandi in mona eh?
Insisti, insisti, insisti...e tira e tira e tira...e tira...e smona, smona, smona...
Magari sclera...
Pover'uomo chissà cosa non starà passando...
Poi se lo maltratti corre dalle sue amichette eh?
E cadi nel circolo vizioso...che più lo tormenti più te ne combina


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Sì, ma dov'è Sole?
> E poi, mi ha già detto tante di quelle cose, devo solo farne tesoro


Mah...a sta ora sarà tramontata no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...non sfinirlo però...che delle volte non ti mandi in mona eh?
> Insisti, insisti, insisti...e tira e tira e tira...e tira...e smona, smona, smona...
> Magari sclera...
> *Pover'uomo chissà cosa non starà passando...*
> ...


Eeehh si...poverino


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehh si...poverino


E tu come sei messo ad amichette?


----------



## Niko74 (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu come sei messo ad amichette?


Chi...dici a moi??? 
Io per ora non ho amichette (o per lo meno non come le intendi tu )


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta, ma cosa sono gli avvertimenti di tuo marito su cosa potresti incontrare li fuori? Salsicce da braga, scusa, se uno cerca sesso, sesso trova e non trova altro e quindi. Diciamo che tuo marito è molto bravo a giocare su quello che per te è indefinito, cioè il rapportarti con altri uomini e lo fa perchè sicuramente sarebbe geloso, ma sa anche che non potrebbe dirti nulla, è in debito con te  e tu lo sai, tieni per le palle sto pover (è ironico) uomo.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, ma cosa sono gli avvertimenti di tuo marito su cosa potresti incontrare li fuori? Salsicce da braga, scusa, se uno cerca sesso, sesso trova e non trova altro e quindi. Diciamo che tuo marito è molto bravo a giocare su *quello che per te è indefinito, cioè il rapportarti con altri uomini *e lo fa perchè sicuramente sarebbe geloso, ma sa anche che non potrebbe dirti nulla, è in debito con te  e tu lo sai, tieni per le palle sto pover (è ironico) uomo.



Hahahahaha!!!

Giustissimo il grassetto.

Ma di nuovo, per tenere per le palle suo marito, prima Diletta deve capire come vede tutta la faccenda -ancora adesso oscilla da una parte all'altra- e capire cosa e come lo vuole.

Ci vuole tempo.


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2011)

In teoria Diletta per tenere per le palle il maritino dovrebbe non passare dal volersi vendicare totalmente al comprendere il maritino mettendosi altamente a pecorina. C'è una giusta via di mezzo che può indicare la sua comprensione per la cazzata fatta dal marito, ma che al tempo stesso mostri che lui le ha mancato di rispetto, cosa che lui con arroganza per me non ammette. Lui per ora fa il paraculo alla grande sperando che il tempo sia galante con lui, ma in questi momenti bisogna sapersi far perdonare.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In teoria Diletta per tenere per le palle il maritino dovrebbe non passare dal volersi vendicare totalmente al comprendere il maritino mettendosi altamente a pecorina. C'è una giusta via di mezzo che può indicare la sua comprensione per la cazzata fatta dal marito, ma che al tempo stesso mostri che lui le ha mancato di rispetto, cosa che lui con arroganza per me non ammette. Lui per ora fa il paraculo alla grande sperando che il tempo sia galante con lui, ma in questi momenti bisogna sapersi far perdonare.



Concordo.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...non sfinirlo però...che delle volte non ti mandi in mona eh?
> Insisti, insisti, insisti...e tira e tira e tira...e tira...e smona, smona, smona...
> Magari sclera...
> Pover'uomo chissà cosa non starà passando...
> ...


bell'esemplare!

imperdibile proprio come compagno


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

nausicaa ha detto:


> hahahahaha!!!
> 
> Giustissimo il grassetto.
> 
> ...


ESATTO

cosa vuole diletta
non cosa vorrebbe suo marito


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ESATTO
> 
> cosa vuole diletta
> non cosa vorrebbe suo marito


Intanto la fabbrica doveva essere chiusa per ristrutturazione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Intanto la fabbrica doveva essere chiusa per ristrutturazione...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


se ti riferisci al sesso col marito

se a lei va non vedo perchè se ne dovrebbe privare


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se ti riferisci al sesso col marito
> 
> se a lei va non vedo perchè se ne dovrebbe privare



Hai ragione.
Tra l'altro può essere un fortissimo canale di comunicazione quando gli altri falliscono.
Usarlo come arma di punizione o ricatto quando invece non si avrebbero problemi a farlo lo trovo sciocco, autolesionistico e potenzialmente pericoloso.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Tra l'altro può essere un fortissimo canale di comunicazione quando gli altri falliscono.
> Usarlo come arma di punizione o ricatto quando invece non si avrebbero problemi a farlo lo trovo sciocco, autolesionistico e potenzialmente pericoloso.


Sara'....

pero' a me solo il simulare mentalmente che mia moglie si sia fatta ciulare da altri, mi fa schifo...

meglio una pugnetta...cosi' rosica pure...:mrgreen:

sempre se non sia impedita a farlo stando in un lettino  del pronto soccorso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bell'esemplare!
> 
> imperdibile proprio come compagno


Sono cose che deve decidere lei.
Se perde il compagno poi è sola.
Un conto è perdere il compagno.
Un conto è sostituirlo con uno migliore.
ho ripensato a Lemon...
Lei cerca di far riflettere il suo lui, ma lui corre dalla calabrese frignando mia moglie non mi capisce.
Ora sai quante donne ci cascano?
Proprio una mi parlava di un tizio...oh sapessi che sofferenze...oh sapessi...che difficoltà ed è tanto un brav'uomo...pensa sua moglie perfino lo menava...ma pensa che donne cattive...
Purtroppo per questa signora...io conosco la moglie di lui, e so l'altra versione...poverino...ma poverino...una vittima guarda che non ti dico...
Però sta qua si fa in 4 per compatirlo...

Amoremio...
Uno dei motivi per cui ho enorme stima delle mie amiche è che loro non mi hanno MAI compatito...ma spiegato a chiare lettere tutto quello che dei loro mariti dà fastidio a loro...e non sai che facce...quando mi dicono..." Ma per caso fai anche tu così?"...e scappo da tutti gli angoli...
Ascoltando i loro consigli su come FARE anzichè DIRE...ho imparato che per una donna che vive con te...magari è più bello vedere che di tua iniziativa cucini, pulisci...ecc..ecc..ecc...che non stare stravaccati su un divano e poi fare lo show di mandarle dei fiori con scritto...TI AMO...

Ma le mie amiche sono anche quelle che mi hanno detto...Conte se lei fa così ti ama, se lei non fa così...svegliati...non ti ama proprio per niente.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Tra l'altro può essere un fortissimo canale di comunicazione quando gli altri falliscono.
> Usarlo come arma di punizione o ricatto quando invece non si avrebbero problemi a farlo lo trovo sciocco, autolesionistico e potenzialmente pericoloso.


Vero:up::up::up:


----------



## Papero (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Papero, che stai a dire?
> 
> Punto primo: me ne torno a casa...quale casa, questa è la mia casa!
> 
> ...


Scusami Diletta ma ultimamente non seguo troppo il forum e mi limito a leggere le prime pagine e poi commentare. Rispondevo a danyla e non ho notato che la discussione ha preso tutta un'altra piega


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Tra l'altro può essere un fortissimo canale di comunicazione quando gli altri falliscono.
> Usarlo come arma di punizione o ricatto quando invece non si avrebbero problemi a farlo lo trovo sciocco, autolesionistico e potenzialmente pericoloso.


qualunque arma di punizione e ricatto lo è
secondo me


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qualunque arma di punizione e ricatto lo è
> secondo me


Veramente sarebbe solo lo schifo a prevalere....:mrgreen:

poi se ci fossero effetti collaterali, che si fottessero pure....

ma con altri evidentemente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono cose che deve decidere lei.
> Se perde il compagno poi è sola.
> Un conto è perdere il compagno.
> Un conto è sostituirlo con uno migliore.
> ...


per decidere certe cose bisogna vederle da tutti i punti di vista

se sta con un uomo che è carente di aspetti per lei essenziali in un matrimonio è meno sola?

se per non essere "sola" ingoia cose che l'avvelenano, è meno sola?

esemplificando terra terra,
se le piace andare in chiesa al braccio di quel marito, ma sa che nel banco accanto potrebbe esserci quella che se l'è portato o se lo porterà a letto, per te è più o meno sola che andandoci da sola?

è essenziale avere un sostituto?

inutile dire che per me le risposte sono no, no, meno e no

per lei magari sono sì, sì, più e sì



contepinceton ha detto:


> .........
> Uno dei motivi per cui ho enorme stima delle mie amiche è che loro non mi hanno MAI compatito................


da ciò che dici spesso, avrei detto il contrario
ma probabilmente ricordo quando ti andava di far la vittima



contepinceton ha detto:


> .........
> ...ho imparato che per una donna che vive con te...magari è più bello vedere che di tua iniziativa cucini, pulisci...ecc..ecc..ecc...che non stare stravaccati su un divano e poi fare lo show di mandarle dei fiori con scritto...TI AMO...
> 
> Ma le mie amiche sono anche quelle che mi hanno detto...Conte se lei fa così ti ama, se lei non fa così...svegliati...non ti ama proprio per niente.


le persone son tutte diverse
e la stessa persona in un dato momento può esser diversa da come è di consueto
e lo stare stravaccati o il rimboccarsi le maniche possono assumere sfumature diverse


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per decidere certe cose bisogna vederle da tutti i punti di vista
> 
> se sta con un uomo che è carente di aspetti per lei essenziali in un matrimonio è meno sola?
> 
> ...


Si c'è stato un tempo in cui facevo la vittima...
Amoremio ero solo molto deluso...
Ma è passato quel tempo...
Ognuno sai ha i propri dolori e sofferenze dentro.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si c'è stato un tempo in cui facevo la vittima...
> Amoremio ero solo molto deluso...
> Ma è passato quel tempo...
> Ognuno sai ha i propri dolori e sofferenze dentro.


quelle 2 righe erano assolutamente incidentali 
il contenuto del post era il resto


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Il mio era stato solo uno sfogo di rabbia per quanto avevo letto, DIletta, prendilo come tale, ok?


Ok. tranquilla, nessun problema !
:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per il grassetto... leggendo qua dentro, ti sarai accorta che non è così schematica la cosa (la tua guida spirituale è un uomo?).
> Diletta, scusa se mi ripeto... rimani fedele se la fedeltà rimane un valore *per te*.
> Se non lo è più, vedrai che fare.
> 
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, se vuoi te lo dico io cosa troverai là fuori.
> Non per dirti di fare o non fare -continuo a pensare che prima devi capire cosa vuoi davvero-
> 
> Troverai mascalzoni che non vedono l'ora di sbatterti per poi vantarsi con gli amici, e che ti prenderanno pure per il culo alle spalle, riempiendoti di complimenti non sentiti mentre ti danno della troia dentro di sè.
> ...



Scusa, sono rimasta indietro, ma volevo risponderti lo stesso.
Sull'evidenziato:

Lo sa che è lui che dovrebbe andarsene in caso di...
Non mi impedisce (e come potrebbe) di rimpadronirmi della mia libertà se è questo che voglio, il mio oltrepassare la porta di casa senza fermarmi è da intendere in questo senso.   

Sulla separazione: ho pronunciato questa parola (appare rassegnato, forse non ci crede fino in fondo...). 
La mogliettina di prima non c'è più, ma non so ancora che moglie c'è ora...

Nausicaa, ma mi spieghi dove sono gli uomini gentili e carini, perché chi è sul campo e può vantare più esperienza di me mi dice che sono una razza quasi istinta, che ci sono degli elementi da far paura là fuori...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, sono rimasta indietro, ma volevo risponderti lo stesso.
> Sull'evidenziato:
> 
> Lo sa che è lui che dovrebbe andarsene in caso di...
> ...


Mai detto che non ci siano brutti elementi.
Ma a chi hai chiesto? 
A donne fragili o insicure, o a donne in gamba e sicure di sè? 
O a maschi?


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...non sfinirlo però...che delle volte non ti mandi in mona eh?
> Insisti, insisti, insisti...e tira e tira e tira...e tira...e smona, smona, smona...
> Magari sclera...
> Pover'uomo chissà cosa non starà passando...
> ...




...Conte, non lo sto torturando nelle segrete, tranquillo !

Comunque, ti voglio dire che, mettendomi al tuo posto, direi la stessa cosa.
Ho capito che gli uomini sono meno pazienti e di conseguenza si rompono prima le palle, vero?

Riguardo al circolo vizioso su cui mi ammonisci, guarda, se non è dell'umore giusto non credo abbia voglia di tanti "sfarfallonamenti"...
Se mi sbaglio, uno più uno meno....
L'importante è che decida in fretta quello che voglio io, sto perdendo troppo tempo a dar retta ai tranelli che mi tende la mente


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, ma cosa sono gli avvertimenti di tuo marito su cosa potresti incontrare li fuori? Salsicce da braga, scusa, se uno cerca sesso, sesso trova e non trova altro e quindi. Diciamo che tuo marito è molto bravo a giocare su quello che per te è indefinito, cioè il rapportarti con altri uomini e lo fa perchè sicuramente sarebbe geloso, ma sa anche che non potrebbe dirti nulla, è in debito con te  e tu lo sai, tieni per le palle sto pover (è ironico) uomo.





Daniele ha detto:


> In teoria Diletta per tenere per le palle il maritino dovrebbe non passare dal volersi vendicare totalmente al comprendere il maritino mettendosi altamente a pecorina. C'è una giusta via di mezzo che può indicare la sua comprensione per la cazzata fatta dal marito, ma che al tempo stesso mostri che lui le ha mancato di rispetto, cosa che lui con arroganza per me non ammette. Lui per ora fa il paraculo alla grande sperando che il tempo sia galante con lui, ma in questi momenti bisogna sapersi far perdonare.




Gli avvertimenti sono quelli che si danno quando ci si preoccupa che la persona amata faccia una gran cazzata di cui se ne pentirebbe subito dopo.

Sulla mancanza di rispetto: se ne parla tanto e tanto.
Lui insiste dicendo che non avrei mai dovuto saperle certe cose perchè è logico che fanno male, sia ad un uomo che ad una donna.
Ma che vuoi che mi dica: ripagami con la stessa moneta perchè me lo merito?
Come fa a dirmelo?
Certo che è geloso !


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sara'....
> 
> *pero' a me solo il simulare mentalmente che mia moglie si sia fatta ciulare da altri, mi fa schifo...*
> 
> ...



Stermi, con quello che stai per leggere ora so già che firmerò la mia condanna, ma dato che sono pronta a tutto te lo voglio dire:

mio marito mi dice la stessa cosa.
Quando replico che può essere lo stesso per me, sai cosa mi dice ??
(lo immagini.....)

...per una donna è un po' diverso, da sempre abituata ad una immagine del maschio più incline a queste cose. Guarda agli anni delle case chiuse, pensi davvero che le mogli non sapessero dove sparivano i loro mariti la sera?
Lo sapevano eccome. Erano compiacenti, faceva parte del gioco... 

Ho reso abbastanza l'idea della mentalità di chi ho vicino?!

E i continui avvertimenti sull'anno in cui siamo (2011) sembra che non lo smuovano più di tanto


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Scusami Diletta ma ultimamente non seguo troppo il forum e mi limito a leggere le prime pagine e poi commentare. Rispondevo a danyla e non ho notato che la discussione ha preso tutta un'altra piega



Non ti scusare, non ce n'è assolutamente bisogno.
Ci mancherebbe altro !!


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Gli avvertimenti sono quelli che si danno quando ci si preoccupa che la persona amata faccia una gran cazzata di cui se ne pentirebbe subito dopo.
> 
> Sulla mancanza di rispetto: se ne parla tanto e tanto.
> Lui insiste dicendo che non avrei mai dovuto saperle certe cose perchè è logico che fanno male, sia ad un uomo che ad una donna.
> ...


Ti direi una cosa orribile, se ti amasse alla follia e volesse che tu superassi questo e quel modo sarebbe l'unico per te per rendere le cose in un certo modo dovrebbe dirtelo, anche se è contro i suoi interessi. Lui adesso è nella poco invidiabile posizione in cui ogni cosa che fa e che dice è quella sbagliata.


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai detto che non ci siano brutti elementi.
> Ma a chi hai chiesto?
> A donne fragili o insicure, o a donne in gamba e sicure di sè?
> O a maschi?



Me lo dicono amiche e conoscenti donne che, dopo una separazione, sono in cerca nuovamente del grande amore a cui credere ancora, ma trovano solo miserabili, gentetta, arrivando alla conclusione che, essendo i più gli "scarti" di precedenti matrimoni/convivenze, è perfino normale che sia così...

Leggermente avvilite, non trovi?


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti direi una cosa orribile, s*e ti amasse alla follia e volesse che tu superassi questo e quel modo sarebbe l'unico per te per [/B]rendere le cose in un certo modo dovrebbe dirtelo, anche se è contro i suoi interessi. Lui adesso è nella poco invidiabile posizione in cui ogni cosa che fa e che dice è quella sbagliata.*


*


Potrebbe essere letta con l'altra chiave e cioè essere segno di disamore.
Io potrei anche interpretarlo così.
E poi, mettiti nei suoi panni: come fai anche a pensarla questa cosa??
Dai.....*


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Me lo dicono amiche e conoscenti donne che, dopo una separazione, sono in cerca nuovamente del grande amore a cui credere ancora, ma trovano solo miserabili, gentetta, arrivando alla conclusione che, essendo i più gli "scarti" di precedenti matrimoni/convivenze, è perfino normale che sia così...
> 
> Leggermente avvilite, non trovi?



Diletta ma allora a te manca un uomo sincero, leale ... non tuo marito.


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per decidere certe cose bisogna vederle da tutti i punti di vista
> 
> se sta con un uomo che è carente di aspetti per lei essenziali in un matrimonio è meno sola?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Me lo dicono amiche e conoscenti donne che, dopo una separazione, *sono in cerca nuovamente del grande amore a cui credere ancora*, ma trovano solo miserabili, gentetta, arrivando alla conclusione che, essendo i più gli "scarti" di precedenti matrimoni/convivenze, è perfino normale che sia così...
> 
> Leggermente avvilite, non trovi?



Mi ricordo un videoclip di anni fa... una ragazza se ne va in giro con un grande palloncino rosso a forma di cuore, offrendo e cercando amore, sorridente. Le capitano diverse delusioni, il palloncino diventa sempre più piccolo, e lei sempre più triste.
Un ragazzo incontrato per caso la vede così giù e la conforta... si danno appuntamento per il giorno dopo... e il giorno dopo lei è là, sorridente, con un palloncino gigantesco tra le braccia, una espressione di aspettativa gioiosa sul volto.
Il ragazzo arriva, la vede, esita... e se ne va.

Chi cerca non trova. Chi ha trova. 
Andare in giro col bollino "cerco il grande amore" in fronte ti rende particolarmente appetibile per i mascalzoni.

Trovi signori gentili, gentiluomini, quando hai da offrire e da ricevere quello che hanno loro. 
E allora, qualche volta, ci sono sorprese.
La maggior parte delle volte però no


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Diletta ma allora a te manca un uomo sincero, leale ... non tuo marito.



Marì, da cosa lo deduci?
Sì, per me la lealtà da parte di chi ho scelto per starmi accanto è fondamentale.
Lui mi ha dimostrato con i suoi comportamenti di non esserlo stato, in età già adulta, e il dubbio che possa non esserlo neanche ora mi distrugge.

Poi, però, penso: nessun infedele è leale, altrimenti non farebbe quello che fa.
Queste cose vengono fatte di nascosto e per tutti è così....
Il mio è solo uno dei tanti, non ha difetti peggiori di altri.
Quindi, se qualcuno è riuscito a voltar pagina non è impossibile...neanche per me.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Me lo dicono amiche e conoscenti donne che, dopo una separazione, sono in cerca nuovamente del grande amore a cui credere ancora, ma trovano solo miserabili, gentetta, *arrivando alla conclusione che, essendo i più gli "scarti" di precedenti matrimoni/convivenze, è perfino normale che sia così...*
> 
> Leggermente avvilite, non trovi?



Ah.
I compagni di due mie amiche sono gli "scarti" di precedenti relazioni.
Spolverato il fango, si sono trovate le *loro *pepite.
Uomini che mi farebbero uscire di testa dopo una settimana di convivenza, sono gli uomini ideali delle mie amiche.
Io sono uno scarto di un matrimonio.
E tuttavia, credo di avere ancora qualcosa da dare.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah.
> I compagni di due mie amiche sono gli "scarti" di precedenti relazioni.
> Spolverato il fango, si sono trovate le *loro *pepite.
> Uomini che mi farebbero uscire di testa dopo una settimana di convivenza, sono gli uomini ideali delle mie amiche.
> ...


Figurati le tue amiche che campioni dovevano avere prima di aver trovato quelle "pepite"...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque visto che l'ha detto Diletta e non volevo fare il cafone,..:mrgreen:.., anch'io drizzerei il doppio le antenne in caso di frequentazione "scopo matrimonio"...:mrgreen: con una divorziata/separata....

e se fosse na' zoccola?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Marì, da cosa lo deduci?
> Sì, per me la lealtà da parte di chi ho scelto per starmi accanto è fondamentale.
> Lui mi ha dimostrato con i suoi comportamenti di non esserlo stato, in età già adulta, e il dubbio che possa non esserlo neanche ora mi distrugge.
> 
> ...



Certamente, e' fattibile ... se vi siete chiariti ben bene e non ci sono piu' segreti da svelare  e' ora che questa benedetta pagina la giri pure tu ... non ne parlare piu' e prendetevi una piccola vacanza insieme, iniziate la vostra unione sotto un'altra stella (sempre se lui e' d'accordo).

Tirati fuori da questa melassa che ti rovina il presente ed il futuro non te/ve lo fa vedere manco con il binocolo  .


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah.
> I compagni di due mie amiche sono gli "scarti" di precedenti relazioni.
> Spolverato il fango, si sono trovate le *loro *pepite.
> Uomini che mi farebbero uscire di testa dopo una settimana di convivenza, sono gli uomini ideali delle mie amiche.
> ...



Nausicaa, ho solo riferito quello che mi dicono quelle che conosco.
Io non ho esperienza in campo e non mi permetterei mai di giudicare chi c'è dall'altra parte, tanto meno di giudicare te, anche perché potrei esserci anch'io a breve nel mucchio.
Non me ne volere quindi...
Ambasciator non porta pena...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nausicaa, ho solo riferito quello che mi dicono quelle che conosco.
> Io non ho esperienza in campo e non mi permetterei mai di giudicare chi c'è dall'altra parte, tanto meno di giudicare te, anche perché potrei esserci anch'io a breve nel mucchio.
> Non me ne volere quindi...
> Ambasciator non porta pena...


Comunque sappi che a te er prete l'ostia te la da...

se ti puo' consolare...


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque sappi che a te er prete l'ostia te la da...
> 
> se ti puo' consolare...



..penso anch'io, e scusate la presunzione


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nausicaa, ho solo riferito quello che mi dicono quelle che conosco.
> Io non ho esperienza in campo e non mi permetterei mai di giudicare chi c'è dall'altra parte, tanto meno di giudicare te, anche perché potrei esserci anch'io a breve nel mucchio.
> Non me ne volere quindi...
> Ambasciator non porta pena...



Scherzi!
Mi spiace se ti ho dato l'impressione di essermi seccata! Non lo sono per nulla!!!
Era per chiacchierare, non volevo mandarti messaggi di alcun tipo, non ti volgio spingere a "provare", solo mi stupiva questa descrizione così poessimista di quello che c'è "là fuori"


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..*penso anch'io*, e scusate la presunzione


vai tranquilla...fidate...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quelle 2 righe erano assolutamente incidentali
> il contenuto del post era il resto


Capito:up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Conte, non lo sto torturando nelle segrete, tranquillo !
> 
> Comunque, ti voglio dire che, mettendomi al tuo posto, direi la stessa cosa.
> Ho capito che gli uomini sono meno pazienti e di conseguenza si rompono prima le palle, vero?
> ...


Tranelli che ti tende la mente....o lui?
Bene o male...lui "ti conosce eh"...
QUesto no ci fa tanto incazzare eh?
Quando l'altro le prova tutte per darci da intendere....
So anch'io che poi si crea quel disagio...
Diletta...lui sa come funzioni...e sai come vanno certe cose...ci gioca amabilmente sopra per salvarsi...
Vedi Diletta...se io voglio ferire mortalmente mia moglie...SO dove e COME colpire...e anche lei lo sa nei miei confronti...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo sulla riflessione che hai fatto, a parte *l'esempio Chiesa che è un po' fortino...*
> 
> ...............


credi?

la str... di mio marito
dopo che lui le aveva detto che era stato un errore e che voleva me
oltre a recite, agguati, scene madri ecc. ecc.
sosteneva di andare in chiesa ogni giorno per pregare per il coronamento del loro amore



Diletta ha detto:


> ...........
> Il fatto è che sono saltati fuori troppi elementi da elaborare e riposizionare dove penso che vadano collocati (e non lo so ancora nello specifico, e si vede).
> Ci fossero solo le mancanze vecchie sarebbe diverso, non doveva capitare quella recente.
> Mi viene da pensare che ce ne siano troppe, che sarebbero troppe per chiunque, ma poi penso che non devo ragionare in questi termini perchè sono io ad essere coinvolta e devo essere io a sapere se è ancora così importante per me vivergli accanto. Gli altri non contano, come posso mettermi al posto loro se non riesco a mettermi al posto mio?
> ...


in questo momento è normale
sei combattuta tra diverse pulsioni

nel tuo caso, è ancor più normale
perchè a lungo hai cercato razionalizzazioni estreme fondate sulle teorie propinate da tuo marito
e per farlo hai dovuto cercare di mettere a tacere la confusione delle TUE pulsioni che, senza nulla togliere a lui e al vostro matrimonio, sono ora quelle che contano di più


----------



## Niko74 (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Conte, non lo sto torturando nelle segrete, tranquillo !
> 
> Comunque, ti voglio dire che, mettendomi al tuo posto, direi la stessa cosa.
> *Ho capito che gli uomini sono meno pazienti e di conseguenza si rompono prima le palle, vero?*
> ...


Eeehh si....non hanno proprio pazienza sti uomini e si rompono le palle subito 

Ma perché ti ostini a fare ste distinzioni tra uomo e donna?


----------



## Niko74 (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stermi, con quello che stai per leggere ora so già che firmerò la mia condanna, ma dato che sono pronta a tutto te lo voglio dire:
> 
> mio marito mi dice la stessa cosa.
> Quando replico che può essere lo stesso per me, sai cosa mi dice ??
> ...


Ok, questo è quello che dice lui.....ma TU cosa ne pensi a riguardo?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Marì, da cosa lo deduci?
> Sì, *per me la lealtà da parte di chi ho scelto per starmi accanto è fondamentale*.
> Lui mi ha dimostrato con i suoi comportamenti di non esserlo stato, in età già adulta, e il dubbio che possa non esserlo neanche ora mi distrugge.
> 
> ...


se questo è fondamentale
ma pensi di amarlo e ritieni di poter perdonare la slealtà passata (senza rendere la vostra vita un inferno di rinfacci)
mi pare che tu abbia una base di partenza


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Conte, non lo sto torturando nelle segrete, tranquillo !
> 
> Comunque, ti voglio dire che, mettendomi al tuo posto, direi la stessa cosa.
> *Ho capito che gli uomini sono meno pazienti e di conseguenza si rompono prima le palle, vero?*
> ...


 
hai capito male

i traditori scoperti (uomini e donne) si spazientiscono facile e pretendono che le loro mancanze finiscano in fretta nel dimenticatoio


----------



## Niko74 (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> hai capito male
> 
> i traditori scoperti (uomini e donne) si spazientiscono facile e pretendono che le loro mancanze finiscano in fretta nel dimenticatoio


Ecco...cosi suona molto meglio :up:


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ok, questo è quello che dice lui.....ma TU cosa ne pensi a riguardo?



Io penso che in teoria sia tutto uguale nelle due situazioni, nella realtà...forse forse qualche piccola differenza in effetti ci può stare, altrimenti non mi spiego come faccio ancora a fare l'amore con lui (anche se a volte il pensiero va lì).

So per certo che per lui sarebbe un grande problema, e come per lui per altri uomini (nostri amici) con i quali è capitato di parlarne.

A me ha fatto e fa molto più male pensarlo nella situazione di corteggiamento e di carinerie, ora che l'ho scritto mi sono venuti i sudori freddi, non è uno scherzo nè un'esagerazione. Non riesco a vedermi una scena simile, mi fa troppo male, ed è per questo che continuo a sostenere che se fosse andato con 30 "donnine di facili costumi" non avrei questa sofferenza che mi lacera dentro, e si sarebbe tutto risolto con una tirata d'orecchi o poco più.


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> hai capito male
> 
> i traditori scoperti (uomini e donne) si spazientiscono facile e pretendono che le loro mancanze finiscano in fretta nel dimenticatoio




...è vero, i traditori scoperti, uomini e donne che siano


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io penso che in teoria sia tutto uguale nelle due situazioni, nella realtà...forse forse qualche piccola differenza in effetti ci può stare, altrimenti non mi spiego come faccio ancora a fare l'amore con lui (anche se a volte il pensiero va lì).
> 
> So per certo che per lui sarebbe un grande problema, e come per lui per altri uomini (nostri amici) con i quali è capitato di parlarne.
> 
> A me ha fatto e fa molto più male pensarlo nella situazione di corteggiamento e di carinerie, ora che l'ho scritto mi sono venuti i sudori freddi, non è uno scherzo nè un'esagerazione. Non riesco a vedermi una scena simile, mi fa troppo male, ed è per questo che continuo a sostenere che se fosse andato con 30 "donnine di facili costumi" non avrei questa sofferenza che mi lacera dentro, e si sarebbe tutto risolto con una tirata d'orecchi o poco più.


 
io penso che sia anche possibile che il tuo cervello ti stia "graduando" lo shock

ti fa concentrare su alcuni aspetti per "proteggerti" da quelli che ti farebbero più male
così che quando tu li metterai a fuoco potresti essere abbastanza "scafata" da reggere il colpo


----------



## Niko74 (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io penso che in teoria sia tutto uguale nelle due situazioni, nella realtà...forse forse qualche piccola differenza in effetti ci può stare, altrimenti non mi spiego come faccio ancora a fare l'amore con lui (anche se a volte il pensiero va lì).
> 
> So per certo che per lui sarebbe un grande problema, e come per lui per altri uomini (nostri amici) con i quali è capitato di parlarne.
> 
> A me ha fatto e fa molto più male pensarlo nella situazione di corteggiamento e di carinerie, ora che l'ho scritto mi sono venuti i sudori freddi, non è uno scherzo nè un'esagerazione. Non riesco a vedermi una scena simile, mi fa troppo male, ed è per questo che continuo a sostenere che se fosse andato con 30 "donnine di facili costumi" non avrei questa sofferenza che mi lacera dentro, e si sarebbe tutto risolto con una tirata d'orecchi o poco più.


Mah...guarda...penso che neppure io avrei problemi a farlo con mia moglie....certo probabilmente penserei al fatto che sia stata con un altro e tutto il resto...però credo che se lei mi cercasse lo farei...(però mi sono imposto io di non cercarla....)

Che discorso incasinato  Magari lo farei solo perché sono 5 mesi che non si fa :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...guarda...penso che neppure io avrei problemi a farlo con mia moglie....certo probabilmente penserei al fatto che sia stata con un altro e tutto il resto...però credo che se lei mi cercasse lo farei...(però mi sono imposto io di non cercarla....)
> 
> Che discorso incasinato  Magari lo farei solo perché sono 5 mesi che non si fa :rotfl:



No, non è incasinato, è molto chiaro invece il tuo discorso.
Certo che lo faresti e sarebbe anche normale: è tua moglie !
E' il durante e/o il dopo che mi preoccupa un poco...


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che sia anche possibile che il tuo cervello ti stia "graduando" lo shock
> 
> ti fa concentrare su alcuni aspetti per "proteggerti" da quelli che ti farebbero più male
> così che quando tu li metterai a fuoco potresti essere abbastanza "scafata" da reggere il colpo



...e che ci potrebbe essere ancora di peggio da farmi più male?
Tradimenti multipli, seriali?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e che ci potrebbe essere ancora di peggio da farmi più male?
> Tradimenti multipli, seriali?


Qualcosa di peggio?
Ehm...vediamo lui perde il lavoro...vediamo...un ictus cerebrale che lo paralizzi...uhm...no meglio un cancraccio che se lo mangi pezzo per pezzo...
che ne dici di un incidente stradale mortale?


----------



## Diletta (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qualcosa di peggio?
> Ehm...vediamo lui perde il lavoro...vediamo...un ictus cerebrale che lo paralizzi...uhm...no meglio un cancraccio che se lo mangi pezzo per pezzo...
> che ne dici di un incidente stradale mortale?



Ah bè, se vogliamo cercare il peggio nelle avversità della vita, non c'è limite.
Qui si sta parlando di tormenti sentimentali, di sofferenze psicologiche che fanno ammalare l'animo, nulla in confronto agli esempi citati.
Ma tanto incisivi da non permettere una vita serena.
Ma sai di cosa parlo Conte, anche a te le delusioni non ti sono state risparmiate da quello che ho letto, quindi è abbastanza chiaro il perché di tante tue risposte che sono rispondenti al tuo vissuto.
Spesso scorgo dalle parole una persona ferita nei sentimenti e l'immagine di chi è disilluso, tappa di arrivo abbastanza obbligata per chi è passato da questo tipo di esperienze.

Comunque,Il tuo disincanto e il tuo pragmatismo mi aiutano spesso e mi sollevano, quindi continua pure a scuotermi con la tua schiettezza, non mi farai male.


----------



## Match Point (16 Giugno 2011)

questo é vero nessuno potrá darti una garanzia, ma se in questo momento stai male la cosa migliore é prendere la distanza per un po', lascia vedere cosa succede con il tempo e vedi che magari restando distanti la tua gelosia muta, so che é deludente vedere queste cose ma nessuna relazione é perfetta.Se in questo momento non sei capace di accettare, non ti puoi forzare. Lo so che é difficile perdonare e proprio per questo una pausa di rifelssione puo fare solo bene a entrambi.


----------

